# A site that will help you determine how much you can stock



## yhbae

Hi guys,

I have been doing aquarium hobby for over 7 years now and have had some idea on a computer program that can help me determine how to stock my own tanks.

I've recently created a site that can help you determine how much you can stock for your given tank. This is something I coded using my own spare time and it is far from complete. If you are interested, please try this out:

AqAdvisor

Please feel free to leave any comments. I do plan to update the site approx. once every week or so.

Just to give you some feeling, this program does NOT use a simple formula such as inch per gallon. It maintains a significant DB of fishes with 19 attributes per each species. Each species also features its own bioload for their given sizes hence not all fishes are handled the same. Surface area of the water is more important than the total volume of the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## fighttest

it doesnt allow me to put in my filter


----------



## yhbae

fighttest said:


> it doesnt allow me to put in my filter


Sorry that was misleading in the application. I've changed it to "Search String". It allows you to enter a portion of a species name so that you can locate them easily from the list. As an example, you can type "cory" and it will narrow down the list with only those whose names contain the word "cory".


----------



## redlessi

I think the site is an excellent tool to assist with stocking your tank. Very informative. I bookmarked it and will share it with others if that is ok with you.

Awesome!!!!


----------



## yhbae

redlessi said:


> I think the site is an excellent tool to assist with stocking your tank. Very informative. I bookmarked it and will share it with others if that is ok with you.
> 
> Awesome!!!!


Excellent! :-D Please do share the URL with others.


----------



## redlessi

it appears that compatibility was not included in the program..........


----------



## yhbae

redlessi said:


> it appears that compatibility was not included in the program..........


Not yet. DB has the attributes but the program doesn't use them yet. It will detect if fishes are too large for the given tank size for now.


----------



## redlessi

I still think that it is a wonderful program and I am sure when you are done it will do everything..................


----------



## yhbae

redlessi said:


> I still think that it is a wonderful program and I am sure when you are done it will do everything..................


Thanks and I hope so too...


----------



## Nuttawet

What is the meaning of Your tank is 72% stocked? Is it mean that it's 72% full?


----------



## yhbae

Nuttawet said:


> What is the meaning of Your tank is 72% stocked? Is it mean that it's 72% full?


Yes, this means you still have room to accommodate more in your tank.


----------



## yhbae

New build (2009 09 15) is out.

What's new:
- Rubberlip pleco string fixed.
- Warns when quantity for schooling species are not appropriately selected.
- Added Farlowella catfish.
- Added Dwarf Puffer.
- Will identify fin nipping species and warn if susceptable species are present.
- Added some Rasbora species.
- Added some Rainbowfish species.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 219.

Please try AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae

Another minor update has been made to the site (Build 2009 09 24).

What's new:
- Reports recommended water temperature for the selected species. If incompatibility is detected, a warning will be displayed.
- Added more Gourami species.
- Added more Corydoras species.
- Added more Tetra species.
- Added more Mbuna species.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 227.
- Fixed a bug - After "Remove" button is pressed, % is correctly calculated.

Please try AqAdvisor site and let me know if you have any feedback.


----------



## willieturnip

Very cool!

Add firemouth cichlids and texas cichlids though!


----------



## yhbae

willieturnip said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Add firemouth cichlids and texas cichlids though!


Firemouth is already in there. Try to look for the string "fire". I'll add Texas for the next release.


----------



## willieturnip

Oh yeah, no idea why I couldn't find it!

My tanks 112% stocked yet it seems empty. Need me some dithers that don't get eaten so easy. Even the 2 inch zebra danios I bought last week became an expensive meal.


----------



## yhbae

willieturnip said:


> Oh yeah, no idea why I couldn't find it!
> 
> My tanks 112% stocked yet it seems empty. Need me some dithers that don't get eaten so easy. Even the 2 inch zebra danios I bought last week became an expensive meal.


Could you list out what you have, how many of each, and the dimension of your tank? I'd like to look at your numbers if you don't mind and see if it makes sense from the software perspective.

Thanks.


----------



## willieturnip

I had to substitute the texas cichlids and oscar for more jack dempseys. 

That reminds me, add oscars ;-).


----------



## yhbae

willieturnip said:


> I had to substitute the texas cichlids and oscar for more jack dempseys.
> 
> That reminds me, add oscars ;-).


Oscars are in the list already. ;-)

Will work on the texas for the next release though.

Also, glad to see that you figured out how to use that image generation tool.


----------



## willieturnip

Ok, something weirds going on.

Some sort of bug. Struggles to find certain fish unless you try it as the first instance.

I'l do some testing and get back to you.


----------



## yhbae

willieturnip said:


> Ok, something weirds going on.
> 
> Some sort of bug. Struggles to find certain fish unless you try it as the first instance.
> 
> I'l do some testing and get back to you.


Make sure that all species are selectable. If you click on "Display only suitable species" button, it will only display those species that are small enough for your tank.


----------



## frdfandc

It seems like a pretty good program so far. 

I've inputted my selection and came with 96%. Not bad.But I will need to get rid of the algae eater.

BTW, the Chinese Algae eater is not on the list. But I know you are still updating it.


----------



## yhbae

frdfandc said:


> It seems like a pretty good program so far.
> 
> I've inputted my selection and came with 96%. Not bad.But I will need to get rid of the algae eater.
> 
> BTW, the Chinese Algae eater is not on the list. But I know you are still updating it.


Oh that's a good one - not sure how I missed that one... Will add it for the next release!


----------



## shane3fan

I was playing around with the program yesterday and got some very strange results when checking for a 2.5 gallon tank. It gave me a Betta as the choice--which is what I expected--but it gave me a very strange result for stock % I cant remember what it was but it was something like 64487498454231987213297923% LOL.

Very nice program though.


----------



## yhbae

shane3fan said:


> I was playing around with the program yesterday and got some very strange results when checking for a 2.5 gallon tank. It gave me a Betta as the choice--which is what I expected--but it gave me a very strange result for stock % I cant remember what it was but it was something like 64487498454231987213297923% LOL.
> 
> Very nice program though.


For a very small tank, it is currently a bit off. I am adjusting it for the next release. Should be ok for 10g+ tanks though.


----------



## Guppyluver4ever

Thank You So much for taking the time to make this website to help others with stocking their tank. I have not yet found anything wrong with it. Great Program and very easy to use


----------



## Guppyluver4ever

oh wait, there are no long-fin danios


----------



## yhbae

Guppyluver4ever said:


> oh wait, there are no long-fin danios


Glad to hear that you like the program.  If you have any further suggestions, please do forward them to me.

Are those pretty much the same as the normal (Zebra?) Dainos except for the long fins?


----------



## jeaninel

Pretty cool tool. Need to add Salvini cichlid.


----------



## yhbae

jeaninel said:


> Pretty cool tool. Need to add Salvini cichlid.


Will look for that too... Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

frdfandc said:


> It seems like a pretty good program so far.
> 
> I've inputted my selection and came with 96%. Not bad.But I will need to get rid of the algae eater.
> 
> BTW, the Chinese Algae eater is not on the list. But I know you are still updating it.


I just realized Chinese Algae Eater is already in the program... 

I think there might be a bug in the way how it determines what to display when only suitable species are supposed to be displayed. This might be confusing people....


----------



## yhbae

This release attempts to handle some of the aggression issues. Please let me know if you don't agree with the result - I'm sure it will require further fine tuning.

What's new for 2009 09 30 build
- Bioload for snails have been adjusted down significantly.
- Some aggression logic have been implemented. This is still work in progress.
- will take into account size differences
- will take into account their natural aggression between their own species and against other species.
- will take into account species that cannot tolerate its own kind within a limited space. Male betta is the first guinea pig in this category.
- will take into account tank space needed if teritorial bottom dwelling breeding pair(s) form. Will handle multiple breeding pairs of different species based on your tank size.
- Added Texas Cichlid
- Added more loach species.
- Added more tetra species.
- Added more barb species.
- Added Salvini Cichlid.
- Split betta species into male and female to handle aggression issue better.
- Algorithm refined for small tanks (under 10g).
- Algorithm detects if the tank is not high enough for selected species.
- "Clear selection" button has been fixed. Previously it was clearing all fields.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 235.

Once again, here's the link: AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 10 07 build:

- Updated scientific name for Dwarf Loach.
- Filtration capacity algorithm has been implemented.
- Some commercially available filters are listed.
- Filtration capacity estimates used are somewhat lower than manuacturer-claimed numbers to be more realistic.
- Will warn if you don't have sufficient capacity.
- Will take into account your tank's bioload.
- For unknown filters, calculations will not be performed for now.
- Fixed a defect: territorial species are always considered bottom dwellers before this fix.
- Fixed a defect: "Display all species" vs "Display only suitable species" sometimes didn't work correctly.
- Fixed a defect: did not display temperature recommendation all the time.
- Added Fancy Gold Fish.
- Added Longfin Zebra Danio.
- Added more loach species.
- Recommends pH and hardness for selected species.
- Ability to display in Celcius and Farenheit.
- Ability to display in Gallons and Litres.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 246. 

As usual, please check out AqAdvisor.com to access the online tool.


----------



## jeaninel

One thing you might want to consider adding is an option for additional filtration. A lot of people run more than one filter on a tank.

Also, when I clicked on the "display in fahrenheit" it gave me an error. It said something like the URL was not found.


----------



## yhbae

jeaninel said:


> One thing you might want to consider adding is an option for additional filtration. A lot of people run more than one filter on a tank.
> 
> Also, when I clicked on the "display in fahrenheit" it gave me an error. It said something like the URL was not found.


I did think about more than one filter after implementing this... I guess it will be on the next build 

Wow, you found a serious defect. Let me look into it.

EDIT: Just fixed the link bug. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 10 14 build: 
- Common Pleco attributes have been updated. 
- Added Sparkling Gourami and other Gourami species. 
- Added Olive Nerite Snail. 
- Added more pleco species. 
- Does not display water parameter ranges when no species are selected. 
- Added AquaClear Mini/150/200/300/500 series filters. 
- Added Lustar Hydro Sponge 1-5 series filters. 
- Added Electric Blue Jack Dempsey. 
- Added Reedfish. 
- Added Elephantnose fish. 
- Added Peacock Eeel 
- Exception List has been implemented. First application for this is to define interbreeding possibilities. Platy-Swordtale-Molly group selected together now reports warning and so does Bolivian Ram-German Blue Ram pair. This will need to expand over time. 
- Allows for 2 filter setup. 
- Allows user to define filter capacities for those who own filters not on the list already. 
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 259.


----------



## Nuttawet

How many percent is mean full?
What is gUS and how to use that?


----------



## yhbae

Nuttawet said:


> How many percent is mean full?
> What is gUS and how to use that?


100% means full. But less than 100% means easier to maintain and you can still get away with more than 100% too if you know what you are doing. I know someone who does only about 40% on this scale and gets away with very little water changes. I also know someone who did 150% but with huge amount of water changes per week (about 40% WC every two days!)

gUS = US Gallons. L = Litres.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

couldnt find my red peacock cichlid, jewel cichlid, or bumble bee cichlid......did find my yellow lab. 

Also I have a aqua-tech 30-60 filter thats not on the list


----------



## molliefan09

i dont know if you want to add this to your webpage at all but i have an african dward frog in my tank as well as a dragon goby and i could not seem to find either of them on there....VERY good webpage by the way!!!!


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> couldnt find my red peacock cichlid, jewel cichlid, or bumble bee cichlid......did find my yellow lab.
> 
> Also I have a aqua-tech 30-60 filter thats not on the list


Do you know which _Aulonocara_ species do you own? I do have couple of these species on the list. You can try to narrow search using keywords like peacock or even "Aulon".

I'll add Jewel. Also bumble bee. I already have your filter on my developer's website. It should be released to public sometime mid-next week. :-D


----------



## yhbae

molliefan09 said:


> i dont know if you want to add this to your webpage at all but i have an african dward frog in my tank as well as a dragon goby and i could not seem to find either of them on there....VERY good webpage by the way!!!!


I'll look into the frog and see if I can get some bioload related info on the net. I'll also look into dragon goby.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

I believe it is this kind Aulonocara hansbaenschi,its a red peacock


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> I believe it is this kind Aulonocara hansbaenschi,its a red peacock


I have that one marked as "Red Shoulder Peacock" so you can use that one. I'll also add it as Red Peacock as well...


----------



## NC Frank

I have been following this project for over a month and I am as impressed as possible. Awesome site. Great job!


----------



## yhbae

NC Frank said:


> I have been following this project for over a month and I am as impressed as possible. Awesome site. Great job!


Thanks!


----------



## xrayjeeper83

yhbae said:


> I have that one marked as "Red Shoulder Peacock" so you can use that one. I'll also add it as Red Peacock as well...


 
awsome,how long does it usually take for you to add in fish?


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> awsome,how long does it usually take for you to add in fish?


Although I work on the site throughout the week, I usually update all changes to the public site once per week. This way, I also minimize breaking something accidentally by testing on my dev environment first in its entirety. Next one should be up around Tuesday night / Wed morning.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

cool cany wait to see what it says


----------



## yhbae

New features:

- Updated algorithm to calculate filtration capacity.
- Will auto-fill tank dimensions if user selects one of the pre-determined tanks.
- Help texts have been added for "Filter Selection", "Narrow Search" and "Search String" features.
- Fixed a bug - "Narrow Search" was only searching from common names, ingoring scientific names.
- Added Aqua-Tech filters.
- Added Fluval U3 filter.
- Added Ruby Shark.
- Added African Knifefish.
- Added Banjo Catfish.
- Added Hoplosternum.
- Added Senegal Bichir.
- Added Checkered/Checker Barb.
- Added Bumble Bee/Hornet Cichlid.
- Added Dragon Goby.
- Added African Dwarf Frog.
- Added Head and Tail Light Tetra.
- Fine tuned attributes for RTB/Rainbow/Ruby sharks based on their aggression.
- Bioloads of snails have been adjusted downwards. Received quite a few comments with respect to this.
- Different species of Julidochromis have been marked as incompatible due to interbreeding possibilities.
- Attribute for Bleeding Heart Tetra has been updated.
- Bioload of Khuli Loach has been adjusted downwards.
- Apistogramma agassizii and Julidochromis species have been marked as territorial between themselves. If the tank is not large enough, a warning will be displayed.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 272.

Please check out www.aqadvisor.com


----------



## fighttest

what does it mean when it says my filtration capacity is 37%? also it would be cool if you factored in plants


----------



## xrayjeeper83

site doesnt seem to be working, wont let me put in the size of my tank. 

I did see you added all my fish, thanks


----------



## yhbae

fighttest said:


> what does it mean when it says my filtration capacity is 37%? also it would be cool if you factored in plants


That basically means not good... You have 37% of the required filtration. Could you post what you have exactly, or better, just past the URL of your selection from aqadvisor site? It might be a bug.

Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> site doesnt seem to be working, wont let me put in the size of my tank.
> 
> I did see you added all my fish, thanks


Ack, more than 20 responses that asks me how to enter tank dimensions so far... Which means the GUI is not intuitive there. Please choose "User Defined" at the bottom of the tank list. Then you can type your own numbers. I'll re-think on how this feature works later on.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

still not working, it wont let me type in any numbers


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> still not working, it wont let me type in any numbers


Hmm interesting. Works for all others, except for one other than yourself.

What browser do you use, and which OS?


----------



## xrayjeeper83

yhbae said:


> Hmm interesting. Works for all others, except for one other than yourself.
> 
> What browser do you use, and which OS?


 
browser is plan internet explore, not sure what you mean by OS.

It lets me type in ever other box other then the tank size once. Also it worked the first time I went to it


Scratch all that, it's working now


----------



## yhbae

So far, I have received rather significant amount of feedback because of the confusion on how to enter your own tank dimension.

As a short term fix, I've changed the way how tank dimensions work. Now it no longer disables input for the tank dimension (so that you can type your own numbers whenever you want) and "User Defined" item is now at the top of the list so that you can see it easily.

Enjoy!


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> browser is plan internet explore, not sure what you mean by OS.
> 
> It lets me type in ever other box other then the tank size once. Also it worked the first time I went to it
> 
> 
> Scratch all that, it's working now


I think you went to the site between the time when I updated the site and posted this message... :-D


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23

that is very cool it knws my fish wont fit all in the tank i have at full size lol


----------



## xrayjeeper83

Awsome site, now that all my fish are there lol, also I love it cause it gives me a really good exuse to get a 55 gallon seeing how my tank is 185%filled(once they grow).


----------



## yhbae

southamericancichlidguy23 said:


> that is very cool it knws my fish wont fit all in the tank i have at full size lol


Yes that's one of the reason for using this site. I don't think it will ever know as much as an experienced person would on species they are familiar with, but collectively, it should represent a good knowledge that others can leverage...


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> Awsome site, now that all my fish are there lol, also I love it cause it gives me a really good exuse to get a 55 gallon seeing how my tank is 185%filled(once they grow).


This is a very addictive (and costly!) hobby, isn't it? :-D


----------



## xrayjeeper83

Ya, my GF let me take over her 29 gallon, well thats going good. So I got a 5 gallon to set up for her daughter in her room. And now I found a 55 gallon acrlic seamless that I really want to buy.


----------



## jeaninel

LOL I'm on tank number 8. I was given a saltwater tank so I couldn't pass it up. I'm running out of rooms to put tanks! LOL


----------



## fighttest

yhbae said:


> That basically means not good... You have 37% of the required filtration. Could you post what you have exactly, or better, just past the URL of your selection from aqadvisor site? It might be a bug.
> 
> Thanks.


here is the url of my tank
AqAdvisor - Online Aquarium Tool


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23

it doesnt tell u the correct size tank u will need if ur over stocked u should make it do that


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23

and u should let it put the inchs the fish in


----------



## yhbae

fighttest said:


> here is the url of my tank
> AqAdvisor - Online Aquarium Tool


If you really have Fluval 205, you should consider upgrading (or adding another) filter. Your stocks are good for your aquarium size, but I think your filter is not big enough...


----------



## yhbae

southamericancichlidguy23 said:


> it doesnt tell u the correct size tank u will need if ur over stocked u should make it do that


This could be a good idea. I'll add this to the wishlist.


----------



## yhbae

southamericancichlidguy23 said:


> and u should let it put the inchs the fish in


This is a bit dangerous IMO. Fishes do grow quite fast under ideal conditions so it will be easy to exceed your tank capacity if you start off with more fishes of smaller sizes...


----------



## mrdemin

wow, this is very, very nice!!! After you're done coding you should make it a little more appealing to the eye, but it is very very awesome.


----------



## yhbae

mrdemin said:


> wow, this is very, very nice!!! After you're done coding you should make it a little more appealing to the eye, but it is very very awesome.


Yup I agree. Presentation is not my strength, so. ...


----------



## willieturnip

Add red belly pacu .


----------



## yhbae

willieturnip said:


> Add red belly pacu .


Will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## fighttest

yhbae said:


> If you really have Fluval 205, you should consider upgrading (or adding another) filter. Your stocks are good for your aquarium size, but I think your filter is not big enough...


im talking to a guy right now about a ehiem pro 2


----------



## yhbae

fighttest said:


> im talking to a guy right now about a ehiem pro 2


That will be a nice filter.  I'm a fan of Eheims.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## willieturnip

yhbae said:


> That will be a nice filter.  I'm a fan of Eheims.


Who isn't? 

Definitely going eheim on the next tank.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

is it me? or does it seem strange that 6 sailfin mollies exceed the stocking level for a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> is it me? or does it seem strange that 6 sailfin mollies exceed the stocking level for a 55 gallon tank?


Currently, DB says sailfins go up to 6 inches - does this sound about right? Most profiles do say it goes up to this size, but I get the feeling that in an aquarium, it doesn't go that big.

Also, it is marked as higher than average in terms of bioload in relation to its size. I just tried it and it says 55g can hold 7 sailfins which still seem too low.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

ive always heard they grow to 4"

anyways, im planning on 10 or 12 for a 55, i dont really want anything else with them


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> ive always heard they grow to 4"
> 
> anyways, im planning on 10 or 12 for a 55, i dont really want anything else with them


I just tried it with its length fixed down to 4 inches. Now it will say 102% with 12 of them. I think I will update the length to 4 inches since I also never saw one that's anywhere near as large as 6 inches.


----------



## fighttest

fighttest said:


> im talking to a guy right now about a ehiem pro 2


would a fluval 205 and eheim professional 2 2026 be to much filtration on a 50 gallon planted tank? im thinking if its to much water flow in the aquarium i could point the output against a wall to dissipate the flow


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 10 28 build:
- Added Haplochromis sp. 44
- Added Pitbull/Goby Pleco.
- Added Apple Snail. Scientific name has been updated.
- Added Peckoltia sp. L387.
- Added Figure Eight Puffer.
- Added Bumblebee Goby.
- Added Green Spotted/Leopard Puffer.
- Added Fahaka/Nile Puffer.
- Added Blood Parrot.
- Added Spotted Port/Brown Hoplo.
- Added Red Belly Pacu.
- Added Golden Gourami.
- Aggression for Raphael Catfishes have been adjusted down.
- Aggression for African Knife Fish has been adjusted up.
- Size of Sailfin Molly has been adjusted down.
- Minimum space requirement for Pond Snail has been marked down.
- Added Marineland C-series canister filters.
- Added Marineland Eclipse series filters.
- Added TetraTec EX series filters.
- Added Tetra Whisper series filters.
- Moved "User Defined" item up on the filter lists for better visibility.
- Fixed a bug - pre-determined tank dimentsions weren't getting auto-populated in some browsers (e.g. older versions of Internet Explorer)
- Fixed a bug - selecting filter did not auto populate the capacity fields in some browsers. (e.g. older versions of Internet Explorer)
- Fixed a bug - "Clear fish selection" didn't retain water temperature & volume units.
- New feature - partial removal of the selected species can now be done. i.e. you can now remove only 1 of 6 already selected neon tetras. Help link has been provided.
- New feature - will display warning if selected species require brakish water. For now, it will not determine brakish compatibility against other selected species, so every brakish species will generate warnings.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 287.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 62.
- Total number of tank types has been increased to 47. It now includes more bowfronts, hexes, and flatback hexes.

As usual, please check out www.aqadvisor.com if you are interested.


----------



## yhbae

fighttest said:


> would a fluval 205 and eheim professional 2 2026 be to much filtration on a 50 gallon planted tank? im thinking if its to much water flow in the aquarium i could point the output against a wall to dissipate the flow


Filtration capacity-wise, those filters will be fine for your tank. What kind of plants do you have?


----------



## fighttest

yhbae said:


> Filtration capacity-wise, those filters will be fine for your tank. What kind of plants do you have?


amazon sword umbrela plant,anubias nana moneywart micro sword dwarf hair grass and about to propagate some moss from another tank as well as hopefully some java fern in the future


----------



## yhbae

fighttest said:


> amazon sword umbrela plant,anubias nana moneywart micro sword dwarf hair grass and about to propagate some moss from another tank as well as hopefully some java fern in the future


I would be ok with your setup...


----------



## yhbae

Hi again,

I've received quite a few responses regarding aqadvisor.com not auto-populating tank parameters when pre-defined tanks were selected in the previous release. 2009 10 28 Build should have fixed it in theory assuming it was caused because of how JavaScript works on the older versions of IE.

If you are still experiencing this issue, please let me know. I'd like to look further into this. So far, I received zero feedback on this so I am assuming this problem is resolved.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

also, it says you can have 6 bettas in a 55 gallon. um, bettas cant go in the same tank. im sure theres the rarity where somebody does this and it might work temporarily, but, eventually they will fight each other.

you might want to change the male bettas in the program.


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> also, it says you can have 6 bettas in a 55 gallon. um, bettas cant go in the same tank. im sure theres the rarity where somebody does this and it might work temporarily, but, eventually they will fight each other.
> 
> you might want to change the male bettas in the program.


Aha ok... So even in a large tank, they cannot co-exist at all? We are talking about male bettas right?


----------



## ChristinaRoss

oops, meant to say 4

it should say only one in a tank, really no matter what size just to be safe


----------



## ChristinaRoss

yes male bettas i was talking about. they are never to be in a tank together. ever!

i have 31 female bettas in a 55 gal, my sorority is doing great. i also have 17 males and i would never ever ever put them together.

just my 2 cents


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> oops, meant to say 4
> 
> it should say only one in a tank, really no matter what size just to be safe


Aha I see... Looks like I have to create another colume in DB to handle this... I can't think of any other species that act like this even if you have a huge tank relative to their sizes... Usually with enough space and hiding places, they are ok...


----------



## ChristinaRoss

oh no, not with male bettas lol, they will fight and fight till they shred each other or die


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> yes male bettas i was talking about. they are never to be in a tank together. ever!
> 
> i have 31 female bettas in a 55 gal, my sorority is doing great. i also have 17 males and i would never ever ever put them together.
> 
> just my 2 cents


Yes, male vs female I got that one already figured, hence I have a separate entry for male and female.


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> oh no, not with male bettas lol, they will fight and fight till they shred each other or die


Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

oh and i didnt try it on your program but a male and female shouldnt be put in a tank together either. only for breeding and immediately removed. so if it doesnt already, you might want it to say they cant at all, since most people dont breed them.


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> oh and i didnt try it on your program but a male and female shouldnt be put in a tank together either. only for breeding and immediately removed. so if it doesnt already, you might want it to say they cant at all, since most people dont breed them.


Those male bettas are real nasty! Thanks again.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

ya it says they can be in the same tank, i just checked, id recommend changing that


----------



## yhbae

ChristinaRoss said:


> ya it says they can be in the same tank, i just checked, id recommend changing that


Yup will do...


----------



## fighttest

if someone is breading beta fish they will probably know how large a tank is required for the job


----------



## ChristinaRoss

fighttest............i wasnt disputing the size of a tank necessary for breeding bettas

reread the past few posts


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 02 build:
- Added Badis Badis.
- Added Chili/Mosquito Rasbora.
- Added Celestial Pearl Danio.
- Added Trapdoor snail.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Clown Pleco has been reduced.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Betta has been reduced to 2.5g. Now it will correctly display stock % for 2.5g tanks as well.
- Bioloads for shrimps have been further adjusted down.
- Temperature requirement for Gold Fish species have been narrowed to more realistic numbers.
- Some of the puffer species have been identified as brakish.
- Diamond Tetra aggression has been updated. It should be ok now with more aggressive tetras.
- Aggression for some aggressive Tetras (black phantom, skirt, black widow and serpae) have been downgraded. Lots of people were confirming that they do not have this issues.
- Territorial aggression algorithm has been completely revamped. It works for all bottom dwellers (assuming DB is accurate). Territorial male behaviors and breeding pair aggressions are all accounted for. Previous breeding pair detection warning is now disabled since this revamp covers this case as well. This algorithm may require further fine tuning!
- Minimum number for shoaling species have been reduced from 6 to 5. Got lots of responses saying they have 5 and they are fine, which is probably true.
- Minimum number for nippy shoaling species have been reduced from 9 to 6, again based on user feedback so far.
- Bioload for the smallest and thinnest species have been brought up slightly. Received some comments that the site is too generous with small fishes.
- Added 35g tall tank.
- Added Tetra Whisper series filters.
- Added Tetra PF series filters.
- Added Aquarium System Millenium series filters.
- Added Danner series filters.
- Added Cascade series filters.
- Added more Eheim canister filters.
- Added Marineland Multi-Stage series canisters.
- Added Top Fin Power series filters.
- Added Hagen Fluval Internal U series filters.
- Added Tetra Whisper internal series filters.
- Filter list has been sorted in more logical order for humans to use.
- Filtration capacities have been slightly updated on some filters as it was set a bit too harsh on some models.
- "What's this" has been added for "Generate Image" feature.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 105.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 293.

Please check out www.aqadvisor.com if you are interested. 

Oh ChristinaRoss, I have not addressed those male betta restrictions yet. I will probably have another release later this week which will probably contain that fix.


----------



## redlessi

the site is only allowing me to input one type of fish, when you add additional fish they replace the first one typed in.


----------



## yhbae

redlessi said:


> the site is only allowing me to input one type of fish, when you add additional fish they replace the first one typed in.


Yeah I made a mistake last night when I was trying to deploy. Got few surprise messages this morning. 

It is fixed now... Sorry about that.


----------



## shaynaglover

Hey, I love the site!
But I have one problem.... It is saying that I don't have enough filtration in my tank or somethign like that... I have a 60 gallon tank with two filters so it's definitely getting enough filtration.... I have 27 fish in the tank and it's saying that I am at 123% stocked or something like that... is that really true?!? Cause that's not what the people at Big Als say.


----------



## yhbae

shaynaglover said:


> Hey, I love the site!
> But I have one problem.... It is saying that I don't have enough filtration in my tank or somethign like that... I have a 60 gallon tank with two filters so it's definitely getting enough filtration.... I have 27 fish in the tank and it's saying that I am at 123% stocked or something like that... is that really true?!? Cause that's not what the people at Big Als say.


Could you post the link to your tank setup? It would be easier for me to look into that case...

Thanks.


----------



## shaynaglover

yhbae said:


> Could you post the link to your tank setup? It would be easier for me to look into that case...
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry misread it, it says my filtration is good lmao Im just confused as to why I have too many fish in my tank.

Here's the link: AqAdvisor - Online Aquarium Tool & Calculator


----------



## yhbae

shaynaglover said:


> Sorry misread it, it says my filtration is good lmao Im just confused as to why I have too many fish in my tank.
> 
> Here's the link: AqAdvisor - Online Aquarium Tool & Calculator


I just took a look - may be its because your tank is an extremely tall tank. You can typically accommodate much more fishes in tanks with larger surface areas. A 60g long tank would be able to accomodate more fishes...

And you are right, you are ok with filters.


----------



## shaynaglover

yhbae said:


> I just took a look - may be its because your tank is an extremely tall tank. You can typically accommodate much more fishes in tanks with larger surface areas. A 60g long tank would be able to accomodate more fishes...
> 
> And you are right, you are ok with filters.



I actually have just a normal 60 gallon tank it is not a 60 gallon hex... would that make a difference?


----------



## yhbae

shaynaglover said:


> I actually have just a normal 60 gallon tank it is not a 60 gallon hex... would that make a difference?


What is the height of the tank? While at it, length and depth would help too...


----------



## shaynaglover

yhbae said:


> What is the height of the tank? While at it, length and depth would help too...



Height: 18.5 inches
Length: 35.5 inches
Width: 12 inches


----------



## fishyinpa

Can you add pencilfish to the list? Your site looks pretty good and is helping me decide what to stock my new tank with.


----------



## shaynaglover

fishyinpa said:


> Can you add pencilfish to the list? Your site looks pretty good and is helping me decide what to stock my new tank with.



Do you actually have glowfish?!? Where did you get them? and can you post or send me a pic of them?


----------



## fishyinpa

Yes I have glofish lol. Petco had them. Expensive fish!! lol. 6 bucks. I hear some walmarts have them for like 3 bucks. Ill pm you a link.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> Can you add pencilfish to the list? Your site looks pretty good and is helping me decide what to stock my new tank with.


Of course.. I'll add it to the wishlist.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> Yes I have glofish lol. Petco had them. Expensive fish!! lol. 6 bucks. I hear some walmarts have them for like 3 bucks. Ill pm you a link.


Glofish? What is that? Sounds like a baby toy lol

If you can provide me the scientific name, that would be helpful.


----------



## fishyinpa

Woohoo thanks.

oh they are genetically modified zebra danios. So just going by danios is fine for them stocking wise.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

Found some of those glofish at petsupermarket(I know I know) they were 5 bucks. they told me they are injected with squid dna or something like that. Thats what gives them the ability to glow, it was something like that. Sounded pretty out there but my GF's daughter wanted some so I got em. lol


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> Found some of those glofish at petsupermarket(I know I know) they were 5 bucks. they told me they are injected with squid dna or something like that. Thats what gives them the ability to glow, it was something like that. Sounded pretty out there but my GF's daughter wanted some so I got em. lol


So does it actually glow?


----------



## shaynaglover

yhbae said:


> So does it actually glow?



Supposedly they glow in black light not sure if they glow in the dark or just black light


----------



## Angel079

I don't know if this was mentioned on any of the 11 pages here, but what this tool is missing and I find extremely crucial is ANY link between amount fish vs your water parameters. To souly base it off your tanks size and fully neglect any water parameters can become very fatal very quickly.


----------



## yhbae

Angel079 said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned on any of the 11 pages here, but what this tool is missing and I find extremely crucial is ANY link between amount fish vs your water parameters. To souly base it off your tanks size and fully neglect any water parameters can become very fatal very quickly.


So you mean pH and hardness?


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 04 build:

This is a minor release - only fish DB has been updated without code changes.

- Added Dwarf Pencilfish.
- Added Golden/Brown Pencilfish.
- Added Spotted Hillstream Loach.
- Added Altum Angel.
- Added Crayfish.
- Added Weather/Dojo Loach.
- Minimum temp requirement for Dwarf Loach has been reduced down to 24C.
- Minimum tank height requirements for snails have been reduced significantly.
- All species that pair up for breeding have been marked as either bottom or bottom/medium level occupants. This is important because aqadvisor.com calculates territory aggressions for bottom level occupants right now.
- Updated attributes for Green Terror.
- Updated attributes for Firemouth.
- Updated attributes for Oscar.
- Updated attributes for JD.
- Added Hagen Fluval Plus series filters.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 109.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 301.

Please try out www.aqadvisor.com as usual.


----------



## fishyinpa

Yay thanks for adding my fish.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> Yay thanks for adding my fish.


Welcome! :-D


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 06 build:

- Bottom area territorial aggression algorithm has been further refined. Although I feel this version of the algorithm does a pretty good job in determining the territorial aggression issues amongst aggressive species, aggression/territory data in fish DB may not be 100% accurate. If you feel the calculator reports wrong results, please let me know!
- Added Asian Arowana.
- Added "Note" column in DB. This allows aqadvisor.com to display species specific notes regardless of the group compatibility such as caution notes.
- Added a caution note for Chinese Algae Eater.
- Added a caution note for Crayfish. <-- not done with this guy yet!
- Male and female bettas are marked as unsuitable combo in the same tank using exception flags.
- New feature - water change schedule has been implemented. Water change volume is based on the total bioload of the selected species. Let me know if % looks ok from your perspective.
- New feature - "max number" field has been implemented. As a first application, maxmimum of only 1 male betta can be held regardless of the size of the aquarium.
- Added 125g Lake Tang species tank under suggested tank links.
- Added a short article about water chemistry for beginners.
- Added a short article about algae eaters.
- Added a short article about ich treatment using high temperature method.
- Added Eclipse System 3/6/12 series filters.
- Added Eclipse System 3/6/12 series aquarium tanks.
- Fixed a bug - "Remove" without any quantity would not display the correct % unless refreshed the screen again.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 112.
- Total number of aquarium tanks in DB has been increased to 51.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 302.

Please try out www.aqadvisor.com if you are interested.

You can also leave some suggestions/feedback on this forum.


----------



## yhbae

I will be releasing another build tomorrow night. If you want to see any species or filters currently missing from the list for tomorrow's build, please let me know ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 09 build:

- Added Black Diamond Cichlid/Marakeli Cichlid/Paratilapia Polleni
- Added Glo Fish.
- Added Longear Sunfish.
- Added Pumpkinseed Sunfish.
- Added Red Hump Eartheater.
- Added Red Stripped Eartheater.
- Added The Pearl Eartheater.
- Added Ornate Bichir.
- Added Delhezi Bichir.
- Added Ryukin Gold Fish.
- Added Silver Prochilodus.
- Added Mega Clown Pleco
- Added Tiger Pleco.
- Added Chocolate Zebra Pleco.
- Added Angelicus Pleco.
- Added Northern Mountain Swordtail.
- Created alias for Red Cherry Shrimp as Cherry Shrimp.
- Silver Dollars are marked as fin nippers.
- Attributes for Clown Loaches have been updated. Min tank size required was set at 36x12, ouch!
- Added Aqueon QuietFlow series filters.
- Fixed a bug - sometimes temp/pH/hardness range recommendations were not displayed.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 116.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 320.

Link to the tool: www.aqadvisor.com


----------



## fishyinpa

I could have sworn when I did your program before it said I could have more fish. Now it says its fully stocked lol. So no cherry barbs for me. Ah well,thats okay I will live haha.

so I am wondering what size you are using for the peppered cory (corydora paleatus). Some UK sites say it gets up to 4" but most US sites say between 2" and 3". Because when I put in corydora aneus (sp..lol) it comes like 89% but when i put in the peppered it says its at 99%. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> I could have sworn when I did your program before it said I could have more fish. Now it says its fully stocked lol. So no cherry barbs for me. Ah well,thats okay I will live haha.
> 
> so I am wondering what size you are using for the peppered cory (corydora paleatus). Some UK sites say it gets up to 4" but most US sites say between 2" and 3". Because when I put in corydora aneus (sp..lol) it comes like 89% but when i put in the peppered it says its at 99%. Just curious. Thanks.


I am away from my PC at the moment. I'll find out for you when I get back.


----------



## fishyinpa

Ah okie no problem.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> I could have sworn when I did your program before it said I could have more fish. Now it says its fully stocked lol. So no cherry barbs for me. Ah well,thats okay I will live haha.
> 
> so I am wondering what size you are using for the peppered cory (corydora paleatus). Some UK sites say it gets up to 4" but most US sites say between 2" and 3". Because when I put in corydora aneus (sp..lol) it comes like 89% but when i put in the peppered it says its at 99%. Just curious. Thanks.


Ok, in DB, Albino cory is measured at 2.5 inches while Peppered cory is measured at 2.7 inches.

Does that sound right?


----------



## fishyinpa

hmmm..yeah sounds right...Just dunno how before I ended with more fish on there lol. Ah well.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> hmmm..yeah sounds right...Just dunno how before I ended with more fish on there lol. Ah well.


Well, you could puuuush your bioload limit a bit and increase your water change schedule.... haha. :twisted:

To be fair, I kept an mbuna tank at 130% according to aqadvisor.com for 3 years without issues. It was heavily filtered and two water changes per week. Worked ok.


----------



## fishyinpa

Haha yeah I could. My 12 gallon is like at 149% (if all my pygmy corys are still alive,not sure). But I am gonna move the Pencilfish into the 38. So it will be like um...90% or so...at 108% I can have 2 more pandas and 2 more pygmys lol. Hmmm....


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> Haha yeah I could. My 12 gallon is like at 149% (if all my pygmy corys are still alive,not sure). But I am gonna move the Pencilfish into the 38. So it will be like um...90% or so...at 108% I can have 2 more pandas and 2 more pygmys lol. Hmmm....


Well, good luck with whatever stock plan you end up going... :-D


----------



## fishyinpa

Thanks lol.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 12 build:

- Added Panda Tetra.
- Added Red Lined Torpedo/Denisoni Barb.
- Added Denisoni Barb.
- Added Weeksi Bichir.
- Added Palmas Bichir.
- Added Marbled Bichir.
- Added Buettikoferi Bichir.
- Added Jurupari Eartheater.
- Added Midas Cichlid.
- Added Red Devil Cichlid.
- Added Flowerhorn.
- Added Trimac.
- Added Clown Knife.
- Added Pristella/X-Ray Tetra.
- Added 120g high tank, measuring 48x24x24 inches.
- Updated sizes for all existing Bichirs.
- Bumblebee Goby is marked brakish.
- Minimum number for Cyprichromis Leptosoma has been increased from 8 to 10.
- Lowered all tetra minimum requirement from 6 to 5.
- Lowered all barb minimum requirement from 6 to 5.
- Filtration capacities have been relaxed just a bit.
- Fixed a bug - navigation bar URL and URLs in the articles were broken.
- Added an article "Introduction to mbuna species".
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 52.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 335.

Link to the calculator: aqadvisor.com


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 15 build:

- Added Ornate Rainbowfish.
- Added Australian Rainbowfish.
- Added Neolamprologus Pulcher.
- Added Freshwater Flounder/Freshwater Sole/Hogchoker
- Added Scat.
- Added Knight Goby.
- Added Balloon Molly.
- Added Blue Tetra.
- Added Agassiz Cory.
- Added Green Neon Tetra.
- Peacock Gudgeons minimum tank footprint requirement has been reduced to 20x10 (typical 10g tank).
- Recognises and displays appropriate note (about need for overstocking for crowd control) when mbuna species are selected.
- Note added to N Brichardi and N Pulcher that they are collective nursery species.
- 55g mbuna stocking suggestion has been updated to allow some overcrowding/overstocking.
- New feature - aqadvisor now has the ability to recognize species with collective nursery behaviors and will calculate required terriroty accordingly. Currently, only three species are marked with this behaviour - Neolamprologus Brichardi, Neolamprologus Pulcher and Neolamprologus Multifasciatus.
- Fixed a bug - didn't always display cautionary notes for all species.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 347.

Please click aqadvisor.com to use the tool.


----------



## Skitz0

Great program. Very helpful as I'm starting a new tank in the near future. I'm curious, any plans to add plants as a filter in future updates?


----------



## yhbae

Skitz0 said:


> Great program. Very helpful as I'm starting a new tank in the near future. I'm curious, any plans to add plants as a filter in future updates?


I am starting to look at this but it will not be easy. I even posted questions regarding plants in the aquariums at different places and I get huge conflicting answers. I need to do some further research before I can do anything about the effect of plants in the aquarium.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 17 build:

- Added Banded Rainbowfish.
- Added American/Florida Flagfish.
- Added Featherfin Catfish/Synodontis eupterus.
- Added Orange Chromide.
- Added Green/Banded Chromide.
- Added Emerand Green Cory/Brochis splendens.
- Added Betta Imbellis.
- Added Odessa Barb.
- Added Chanchito/Australoheros oblongum.
- Added Flame/Fire/Von Rio Tetra.
- Added Sun/Eclipse/Bullseye/Golden Red Tail/Solar Catfish.
- Added False Siamese(Epalzeorhynchus sp.).
- Sailfin Molly size has been adjusted up from 4 to 6 inches.
- Fahaka Puffer has been marked as species that need to be raised alone without tankmates.
- Skunk Loach has been marked as "aggressive" requiring 5 of them to spread aggression.
- Amano shrimp scientific name has been updated to Cardina multidentata.
- Lowered max pH for all tetra species to 7.6 from 7.8.
- Fancy Goldfish minimum tank size has been reduced to 48x18 footprint.
- Chinese Algae Eater attributes have been updated. It is now little more frendly towards smaller species than before. (But still aggressive).
- Common Pleco attributes have been updated. It is now little more frendly towards smaller species than before.
- Goldfish temperature requirement has been updated to 19-23C.
- Minimum temperature requirement for Boeseman Rainbowfish has been reduced to 25 from 27.
- Will suggest two water changes per week instead if change volume is larger than 45%.
- Will display a serious warning with a suggestion to get a larger tank if stocking level is above 150%.
- Added Ehim Aquaball series filters.
- Added 110g high tank.
- Added Eclipse Corner 5 tank.
- Added Eclipse Hex 5 tank.
- Added a new article: "55g aquarium tank fish stocking suggestions for beginners"
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 55.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 118.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 368.

Question - Cannot find dimension for 30g hex tank. Can whoever requested this get back to me please?

Please Click on this link to try out the latest version.


----------



## yhbae

I'm going to be pushing another build out in about 24 hours. If you'd like me to add any new species, please let me know here or by private message. Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 22 build:

- Added Rosy/Rosy Finned Tetra.
- Added Fantail Goldfish.
- Added Black Moor Goldfish.
- Added Oranda Goldfish.
- Added Crown Pearlscale Goldfish.
- Added Red Tail Catfish.
- Added 30g hex tank.
- Figure Eight Puffer has been marked as brakish.
- Fancy/Ryukin Goldfish minimum tank size has been reduced to 30x12 footprint.
- Fancy/Ryukin Goldfish size has been adjusted down from 9 to 8 inches.
- Raphael Catfish bioload has been adjusted slightly down.
- Updated data for Peacock Eel. Size has been downscaled to 8 inches from 12, aggression has been downscaled to peaceful.
- Added more Eheim Aquaball series filters.
- Added Eden series filters.
- Added an article - "Cycling a new tank".
- More accurate formula has been used to calculate 2 water changes split from a larger water change.
- Water change recommendations have been reduced by about 10%.
- Fixed a bug - sometimes User Defined Filter Capatity was changing by itself when it wasn't expected.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 125.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 374.

My apology - I wasn't able to add all species requested for this build due to lack of time. I promise, those will be added for the next build. 

As usual, please check out the link AqAdvisor for the tool.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 11 26 build:

- Added Fire Eel.
- Added Tyre Track Eel.
- Added Clarias/Walking Catfish.
- Added Jaguar Cichlid.
- Added Dutch Ram.
- Added Furcata Rainbowfish.
- Added Banded Archerfish.
- Added Panda Dwarf Cichlid (Apistogramma nijsseni)
- Added Rainbow Cichlid.
- Added Giant Gourami.
- Added Uaru Cichlid.
- Added Greenstreaked Eartheater/Cupid Cichlid.
- Added Gangetic Leaffish/Nandus Nandus.
- Added Stripped Raphael Catish.
- Added Blue Acara (Aequidens latifrons).
- Added Aequidens Coeruleopunctatus.
- Added African Clawed Frog.
- Bioload for Ember Tetra has been increased slightly.
- All Apistogramma species have been marked as territorial during breeding time.
- Aggression for Chocolate Cichlid has been brought down by one level.
- Bioload for Figure Eight Puffer has been increased significantly as they have been identified as messy species.
- Bioload for Dwarf Puffer has been increased significantly as they have been identified as messy species.
- Carinotetraodon Imatator has been removed from the species DB.
- Minimum tank size for Green Spotted Puffer has been increased to 48x12.
- Temperature requirement for Odessa Barb has been updated.
- Attributes for Spotted Raphael Catfish has been updated and its Scientific name - Agamyxis pectinifrons.
- Fixed a spell error for White Cloud Mountain Minnow.
- Increased minimum tank sizes for larger Julidochromis species.
- Added "Water Change Factor" attribute to all species. Some species are more sensitive to nitrate levels than others hence this attribute will allow aqadvisor.com to report larger water changes to these species even if bioload doesn't warrant it. First of the species to use this attribute are Dwarf Puffer, Figure Eight Puffer and Green Spotted Puffer.
- Added Eheim 2071, 2073 and 2075 filters.
- Added Interpet PF series filters.
- Added 38g tank.
- Spelling mistake "brakish" has been fixed.
- Water change split algorithm has been refined once more with more special case checking.
- Water change recommendations have been reduced by another 10%.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 57.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 132.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 393.

I could not find much info about Chuco Godmani cichlid. If the requester can provide some URL for me to look into, I'd appreciate it.

Please go to AqAdvisor site to access the latest build.


----------



## Candee

Is it possible to add lyretail killifish and JBL filters. ?


----------



## yhbae

Candee said:


> Is it possible to add lyretail killifish and JBL filters. ?


Sure, will look into it.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 12 01 build:

- Added Lyretail Killifish.
- Added Celebes Rainbowfish.
- Added Rainbow Snakehead.
- Added Sawbwa Barb.
- Added Chuco/Southern Checkmark Cichlid.
- Added Swift/Hangel Rasbora.
- Added Golden Wonder/Striped Panchax Killifish.
- Added Black Cory.
- Added Golden Bristlenose Pleco.
- Added Bumblebee Catfish.
- Added Platinum Hatchet.
- Added Phuket Loach.
- Added Sajica Cichlid.
- Added Shark Catfish.
- Added Sixbar Distichodus.
- Added Celebes Halfbeak.
- Added Dwarf/Tail Spot Pygmy Cory.
- Added Tiger Loach.
- Added Sailfin Pleco.
- Added Red Bellied Pacu.
- Added Black Pacu.
- Added Blue Tilapia.
- Added Zebra Tilapia.
- Added Redeye Tilapia.
- Added Redfin Tilapia.
- Added Nile Tilapia.
- Updated "mouth size" for all plecos. They have been adjusted to smaller sizes so that they are no longer seen as threats to smaller species up to certain point.
- Updated "mouth size" for all cory catfishes. They have been adjusted to smaller sizes.
- Updated size of Dojo Loach from 10 inch to 8 inch.
- Slightly decreased the bioload of Dwarf Puffer.
- Bioload for Fahaka Puffer has been increased significantly as they have been identified as messy species.
- Bioload for Green Spotted Puffer has been further increased.
- Minimum number for cories have been adjusted down from 5 to 4.
- Updated "mouth size" for Angelfish to be a bit smaller. Most of the cories are no longer a threat.
- Filtration capacity for all filters have been re-evaluated and increased by 10%.
- Added Hagen Stringray series filters.
- Added JBL CristalProfi series filters.
- Added Eheim 2211 filter.
- New Feature: "Start Over" link has been added.
- New Article: "How does AqAdvisor.com work?" has been added.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 140.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 422.
- Added a new logo, drawn by my little daughter! I'm proud of her and her work. 

To access this site, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## MoneyMitch

i have to say it has been amazing to see this grow, much kudos to you. maybe try getting some advertisement on that site to make money off of this but still keep it free to the public.


----------



## yhbae

MoneyMitch said:


> i have to say it has been amazing to see this grow, much kudos to you. maybe try getting some advertisement on that site to make money off of this but still keep it free to the public.


Thanks.  

The hosting cost is close to nothing so I'm not really worried about not being able to keep this free...


----------



## MoneyMitch

might wanna add in red top cobalt cichlid couldnt find it


----------



## yhbae

MoneyMitch said:


> might wanna add in red top cobalt cichlid couldnt find it


Will look for it. Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 12 06 build:

- Added Cynotilapia sp. White Top Hara.
- Added Black Fin Cory (Corydoras leucomelas).
- Added Dainty Cory/Venezuelan Pygmy Cory (Corydoras habrosus).
- Added Dwarf Rainbowfish/McCullochi Rainbowfish.
- Added Marble Hatchet/Marbled Hatchet.
- Added White Skirt Tetra.
- Added American Grass Shrimp.
- Added Japanese Algae Shrimp as an alias to Amano Shrimp.
- Red Top Cobalt Cichlid (Metriaclima greshakei).
- Current Bumblebee Catfish name has been extended with SA. Also minimum tank footprint has been reduced to 20x10.
- New feature: allows more than 2 filters. I have not set an upper limit so go as high as you need! It is fully backward compatible so if you have bookmarks with filters already selected, it will continue to work and also allow you to add more filters if you need them.
- New feature: grouping feature has been implemented. Now it is possible to define a group of species and use them for "Good Exception" cases. i.e. Angels don't touch any of the corydoras species even though some of the corydoras species are small.
- New feature: new attribute has been added for fin nipping species - if they exceed certain number, they will no longer fin nip. As a starter, Tiger Barb has been assigned a value of 10.
- Now displays for all plecos that they need driftwood.
- New species submission page is up. This is only for those who have real experience with species that are missing in aqadvisor.com. I will continue to accept new species directly so please use this only if you know the species well! Your submissions will be much appreciated!
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 434.

To access the site, please use click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## Kelso

This is amazing.
Amazon Puffer-_Colomesus asellus _isn't anywhere to be found =(


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Amazon Puffer-_Colomesus asellus _isn't anywhere to be found =(


Let me look into them. After working with someone on puffers, I have much better idea about them now.


----------



## Kelso

yhbae said:


> Let me look into them. After working with someone on puffers, I have much better idea about them now.


Thanks, and this is absolutely amazing. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Thanks, and this is absolutely amazing. Thanks for all your hard work!


Welcome.


----------



## yhbae

I'm planning for another release within 24 hours. If you want to request for any new species/filters/tanks, please let me know asap!


----------



## Kelso

Tiger Shrimp and whisker shrimp?


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Tiger Shrimp and whisker shrimp?


I'll try to look for those.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 12 10 build:

- Added Milomo Hap.
- Added Black Kuhli/Chocolate Kuhli/Java Loach (Pangio oblonga)
- Added Gardneri Killifish/Blue Lyretail.
- Added Blue Acara.
- Added Amazon/South American Puffer.
- Added Gold Barb (Puntius sachsi).
- Added Tiger Shrimp.
- Added Whisker Shrimp. This one is marked as Macrobrachium sp. which means it is likely to grow large (marked as 4 inches) and will likely to hurt community fishes of smaller sizes.
- Added Flowerhorn Short Body.
- Created "Shrimp" group. Now if users add puffers alongside shrimps, a warning will be displayed.
- Created "Snail" group. Now if users add puffers alongside snails, a warning will be displayed.
- Created "MbunaCompatable" group. Mixing species in this group and outside this group will show warning. All mbuna, synodontis catfishes and bristlenose pleco have been included in this group.
- Clown, Yoyo, Skunk and Dwarf Loaches have been marked as snail eaters.
- Adjusted the temperature requirements for Firemouth.
- Severum has been updated to be more friendly with smaller species.
- Severum size has been reduced from 12 to 10 inches.
- Severum has been marked as friendly with cories.
- Scientific name for Gold Nudget Pleco has been updated to Baryancistrus sp. L081.
- Size for Gold Nudget Pleco has been changed to 7 inches.
- Updated water parameter requirements for Adolofo Cory.
- Common name for Sciaenochromis Fryeri has been updated to Electric Blue Hap.
- Fixed the common name for Aequidens latifrons to Platinum Acara.
- Fixed bioload for Flowerhorn. Also aggression has been increased.
- Added Red Sea Deco Art Nano filter.
- Added Clear Seal Magi-series filters.
- Added Hagen Fluval Mini filter.
- Added Eheim 2032/2034/2036 Ecco Pro series filters.
- Added Tetra Advanced Filtration series filters.
- Fixed a bug: Now "Display only suitable species" mode will not reset to "Display all species" when you add or remove new species.
- Fixed a bug: Now it no longer displays that you need more filtration if no filters are selected.
- Fixed a bug: Used to display wrong betta in some cases when warnings are generated.
- Added more description on the submission page.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 151.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 447.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.


----------



## Kelso

Thanks =D

And I feel stupid! Sumo Loach! I even have one! Duh..


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Thanks =D
> 
> And I feel stupid! Sumo Loach! I even have one! Duh..


No problem. 

I just realized something though, I didn't mark Whisker shrimp as aggressive enough to go after other peaceful small fishes. When I enable this, I get the following warnings:

Warning: *Dwarf Puffer* is not recommended to be with *Whisker Shrimp* - shrimps will likely to become food.
Warning: *Whisker Shrimp* is too big to co-exist with *Dwarf Puffer*.

So which is true - will Dwarf Puffer eat Macrobrachium or the other way around? Both cannot be true... LOL.


----------



## Kelso

yhbae said:


> No problem.
> 
> I just realized something though, I didn't mark Whisker shrimp as aggressive enough to go after other peaceful small fishes. When I enable this, I get the following warnings:
> 
> Warning: *Dwarf Puffer* is not recommended to be with *Whisker Shrimp* - shrimps will likely to become food.
> Warning: *Whisker Shrimp* is too big to co-exist with *Dwarf Puffer*.
> 
> So which is true - will Dwarf Puffer eat Macrobrachium or the other way around? Both cannot be true... LOL.


Well...I'm guessing you did this because I have that in my sig...Dwarf Puffers are too scrappy to become food for the shrimp...and the shrimp is not noticed by my puffers. I mean of course I guess I'm lucking out here. But my little puffers leave him alone, they have no reason to bother the shrimp...As far as I see it, My Dwarf puffers arent ever gonna be food for the shrimp, however I can see the opposite happening one day. Maybe you can make an exception for DPs? Idk how your scripting works.

oh, and _Misgurnus anguillicaudatus_


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Well...I'm guessing you did this because I have that in my sig...Dwarf Puffers are too scrappy to become food for the shrimp...and the shrimp is not noticed by my puffers. I mean of course I guess I'm lucking out here. But my little puffers leave him alone, they have no reason to bother the shrimp...As far as I see it, My Dwarf puffers arent ever gonna be food for the shrimp, however I can see the opposite happening one day. Maybe you can make an exception for DPs? Idk how your scripting works.
> 
> oh, and _Misgurnus anguillicaudatus_


Yes, it is possible to make an exception but I'm still not sure which would win, a tiny dwarf puffer vs nasty and big Macrobrachium. I am assuming your shrimp is still small? I read an article where one of the owner of Macrobrachium got his finger pinched and it drew blood!

For now, I think I'll keep both warnings and see what happens.


----------



## Kelso

Well mine is still pretty big...2 1/2 inches...but I'm not sure if I'm seeing claws or not. Like he's got little appendages that resemble claws, but nothing I think that could draw blood! I guess I'll just keep alert!


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Well mine is still pretty big...2 1/2 inches...but I'm not sure if I'm seeing claws or not. Like he's got little appendages that resemble claws, but nothing I think that could draw blood! I guess I'll just keep alert!


Perhaps you will let me know 6 months from now and I can update it based on that... :-D


----------



## Kelso

yhbae said:


> Perhaps you will let me know 6 months from now and I can update it based on that... :-D


Will do. Even something little like this will help you're awesome site =)


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Will do. Even something little like this will help you're awesome site =)


Thanks.


----------



## fishyinpa

Hey there...you added Marineland tanks to the list,thats awesome! Except I think the dimensions are a bit off on the 12...thats what I have and it says my panda corys are going to grow too big for it lol. Pandas dont get that big.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> Hey there...you added Marineland tanks to the list,thats awesome! Except I think the dimensions are a bit off on the 12...thats what I have and it says my panda corys are going to grow too big for it lol. Pandas dont get that big.


Yes, currently Panda cories are marked to require 20x10 footprint so it should be ok on a 10g-ish tanks like yours. I like panda cories by the way - I used to breed them. :-D

What is the actual dimension of your tank? I had to estimate them based on their volume and their manufacturer data.


----------



## fishyinpa

Oh cool. My pandas bred all by themselves lol. I have 2 babies who seem to be growing and doing fine. I will measure the tank for you.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> Oh cool. My pandas bred all by themselves lol. I have 2 babies who seem to be growing and doing fine. I will measure the tank for you.


Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 12 13 build:

- Added L018, L085 and L177 variations of Gold Nugget Plecos. L081 existed already in DB.
- Added Assassin Snail.
- Added Rainbow Cichlid.
- Added Five Banded Barb.
- Added Red Phantom Tetra.
- Added Sumo Loach.
- Added Chao Phraya Giant Catfish/Paroon Shark.
- Added Albino Bristlenose Pleco.
- Added Corydoras duplicareus.
- Added Starlight Bristlenose Pleco.
- Added Otocinclus vestitus.
- Added Golden Oto.
- Added Mrs Schwartz Cory.
- Added Rio ***** Dwarf Cichlid.
- Added Two Line Cory (Corydoras parallelus).
- Added Corydoras incolicana.
- Added Macmaster Dwarf Cichlid (Apistogramma macmasteri).
- Added Steindachner Dwarf Cichlid.
- Dojo/Weather Loach has been marked as snail eaters.
- Fixed a spell error for "Gold Nudget Pleco".
- Gold Nugget Plecos are removed from species that require driftwood.
- Added a note that L018 is a juvenile form of L085 Gold Nugget Pleco.
- URL format has been changed. *Past bookmarks are not backward compatible with the current build. Please re-do your bookmarks if you have them already.* This was done so that I can update future common or scientific names of existing species in DB without breaking bookmarks again in the future.
- "Lake Tang" group has been created. All species from that lake has been added, and if a user tries to mix any fishes not belonging to this group, a warning will be displayed.
- Fixed a bug: Sometimes, "Display only suitable species" was getting activated automatically at unwanted times. This has been fixed.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 468.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.

Once again, my apology - I couldn't add all requested species this time around due to lack of time. I'll add it for the next release!


----------



## fishyinpa

I measured it. Its 20.5 long by10 deep by 14 tall (not including the lid which isnt fish space anyways). Its 17 tall with lid if you want that instead.

This is a great tool and I love it. Very helpful and far as I can tell nothing else like it out there. Maybe in the future,think there could be a way to save your settings? Like you put in for a specific tank and you can save that to go back to later. I am not sure how it would be done exactly,but for those with multiple tanks that would be nice.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> I measured it. Its 20.5 long by 9.5 deep by 14 tall (not including the lid which isnt fish space anyways).


Ok so your footprint is 194.75 and the standard 10g is 200 hence the warning.  I'm sure I can fix this as the difference is negligible.

I'll enter your dimension for your Eclipse. I assume this is Eclipse 12?



> This is a great tool and I love it. Very helpful and far as I can tell nothing else like it out there. Maybe in the future,think there could be a way to save your settings? Like you put in for a specific tank and you can save that to go back to later. I am not sure how it would be done exactly,but for those with multiple tanks that would be nice.


Currently, I took an easy way out which is to make it bookmarkable which will remember your species and your setup. I'll probably have to eventually move on to what you are suggesting which involves saving information on the server. Currently I am intentionally avoiding this in order to not accumulate too much info on the server but it does make sense.


----------



## fishyinpa

Yeah I can understand that. I tried to change my post (guess it didnt go through!) but its 10 deep. When I put in 10 instead of 9.5 I dont get the warning lol.


----------



## yhbae

fishyinpa said:


> Yeah I can understand that. I tried to change my post (guess it didnt go through!) but its 10 deep. When I put in 10 instead of 9.5 I dont get the warning lol.


Ok, in that case I won't change the minimum footprint requirement but I will still update your tank dimension in DB.


----------



## fishyinpa

Okay thanks!


----------



## Kelso

So I went to see how my 28 would be with the addition of the sumo loach. Something seems very wrong because from what I understand sumo loaches are not a social species, nor are they aggressive, just territorial. They don't hurt other fish, just chase them away from their little hidey hole. I keep three species of cories with my sumo, and there has never been any problems...he just chases em away sometimes...and sometimes theyre right next to each other..


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> So I went to see how my 28 would be with the addition of the sumo loach. Something seems very wrong because from what I understand sumo loaches are not a social species, nor are they aggressive, just territorial. They don't hurt other fish, just chase them away from their little hidey hole. I keep three species of cories with my sumo, and there has never been any problems...he just chases em away sometimes...and sometimes theyre right next to each other..


I made him pretty aggressive because of the profiles I read. I could be wrong though - your feedback could be useful.

I'll research further into this species.

Thanks.


----------



## Kelso

Schistura balteata — Loaches Online

This pretty much nails it, if you would like to look. It mentions how they are aggressive among one another aka not social, nipping at their own species and needing hiding spots for them. One of my friends had one two years ago, even though he didnt have cories, his experience is pretty similar to mine.


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Schistura balteata — Loaches Online
> 
> This pretty much nails it, if you would like to look. It mentions how they are aggressive among one another aka not social, nipping at their own species and needing hiding spots for them. One of my friends had one two years ago, even though he didnt have cories, his experience is pretty similar to mine.


Sounds good - will update accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 12 16 build:

- Added Silver Hatchet (as an alias to existing Hatchet)
- Added Paradise Fish.
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish.
- Added New Guinea Rainbowfish.
- Added Eastern Rainbowfish.
- Added Macaw Cichlid.
- Added Zebra Obliquidens.
- Added Dwarf Petricola.
- Added Christmas Fulu.
- Added Labidochromis chisumulae.
- Added Green/Chinese Barb (Puntius semifasciolatus).
- Added Peppermint Pleco.
- Increased minimum tank space required for Betta imbellis to 16x8 inches (5.5g)
- Aggression defense ability for Tinfoil Barb has been increased. Previously it was marked too low for its size. (same as small barbs!)
- Aggression towards other species for Sumo Loach has been downgraded. This species mainly shows aggression towards its own.
- Size of Gold Barb has been adjusted down to 2.9 inches.
- Mbuna group has been split into two groups - Mbuna and MbunaCompatible. Only the species from Mbuna group will generate warning if mixed with species that belong to neither Mbuna nor MbunaCompatible group.
- Tang group has been split into two groups - Tang and TangCompatible. Only the species from Tang group will generate warning if mixed with species that belong to neither Tang nor TangCompatible group.
- Rainbow Cichlid has been updated to require at least a group of 3. Apparently, they are a social species.
- Size for Gold Barb (Puntius sachsi) has been updated to 3.8.
- Size for Golden Barb (Puntius gelius) has been updated to 2.4.
- Updated the tank dimension for Eclipse System 12.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 500/700/1000/1200 series filters.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 22x0 series filters.
- Added Interpet PF Mini filter.
- Added Interpet EPF series filters.
- "Start over" now retains all units but clears all other attributes and selections.
- New feature: Male to female ratio has been implemented. Platy/Molly/Guppy will display 1:2(M:F) ratio while harlem mbuna will display 1:4(M:F) ratio. Other species will also receive similar treatments when required. Now it is possible to say "1 platy is ok. But if you want to keep more than 1, then M:F ratio must exceed 1:2".
- New feature: "cm" unit is now supported. Tank dimension attributes can now be displayed and used in both inch and cm.
- New feature: When a species is added, the selection point will continue to remain on the same species.
- New feature: Sort by scientific name has been added. Now you can sort using both common and scientific names.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 161.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 481.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to try out the site.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 12 20 build:

- Added Marble Molly as an alias to Molly.
- Added Dwarf Molly.
- Added Scarlet Badis.
- Added Espei Rasbora.
- Added Golden Zebra Danio as an alias to Zebra Danio.
- Added Madagascar Rainbowfish/Red Tailed Silverside (Bedotia geayi).
- Added Parkinson Rainbowfish.
- Updated attribute for P. Demasoni. Minimum number has been set to 1, but if user selects more than 1, male to female ratio of 1:9 is recommended.
- Updated scientific name for Mystery Snail to Pomacea cuprina (apparently most experts don’t agree on their scientific names!)
- Updated scientific name for Swift/Hangel Rasbora to Trigonostigma hengeli
- Updated mouth size for Blue Gourami. It will now display a warning against smaller peaceful species such as Neon Tetra.
- Bioload for Badis Badis has been updated. Previously a wrong value was set.
- Bioloads for Platy/Guppy/Molly/Swordtale have been adjusted downward _slightly_. They were (and still are) marked somewhat high.
- Made it little more obvious which unit (cm vs inch) AqAdvisor is currently using.
- Added Sera Fil series filters.
- Added Juwel series filters. Juwel does not publish their filtration capacity on their web, so the capacity has been estimated by an experienced keeper. Please give me some feedback if you have this filter, and this looks ok from your perspective. Each entry is a combination of a pump and a media basket. Most of the likely combinations have been provided on the list.
- Fixed a bug: Retaining exiting selection didn't always work - when filter is being used or scientific sorting has been enabled, this feature didn't work. It has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: When water parameter incompatibilty is detected, temperature/pH/hardness wasn't being reported correctly. It has been fixed.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 169.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 489.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.

I'm going to take some time off during the holidays. Have a merry Christmas and happy new year, everyone!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2009 12 27 build:

- Added Metriaclima sp Aurora Yellow.
- Added Pseudotropheus sp Kingsizei (Metriaclima pulpican).
- Added Tiger Danio.
- Refined warning message for the species that require male to female ratios.
- Updated for Rainbow Cichlid. They should be raised in a group of 8 and also added some species specific notes.
- Updated for Silver & Asian Arowana. Minimum tank size has been increased to 100x35 inches.
- Updated for Asian Arowana. Size has been updated to 35 inches.
- Updated for Chanchito. Minimum tank size has been reduced.
- Updated for Yoyo Loach. Aggression defence has been increased slightly.
- Added Hydor Krystal series filters.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 1250 filter.
- Added "What's this" link next to filtration capacity number. Many questions were raised on what this % number meant.
- Fixed a bug: Occasionally, "Please specify the quantity of fish you want to add." is being displayed at inappropriate places. Now this is only displayed if you try to add species without specifying quantity.
- Fixed a bug: It was possible to bring down quantity of selected species to -ve territory. Now if user removes them down to zero or less, the given species will be removed from the selected list.
- Filtration capacity % will no longer be displayed as 0% if user didn't select any filters.
- Now displays an appropriate warning if a species that becomes aggressive when it starts to breed is mixed with another species that does not handle aggression well. This attribute is being fine tuned so it may not correctly display for all species.
- Introduced one decimal place for filtration capacities to gain some further accuracy.
- Added 6.5g bookshelf tank.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 58.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 175.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 491.

I am way behind in terms of adding newly requested species due to my laziness during this holiday break. I'll work on those eventually so please be patient with me. 

As usual, please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.


----------



## Kelso

Wow! Thanks for all the new stuff!


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the new stuff!


Welcome!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 03 build:

- Added Port/Black Acara.
- Added Mayan Cichlid.
- Added Pastel Cichlid (Amphilophus Alfari).
- Added Polypterus Bichir Lapradei.
- Added Australian Pearl Arowana (Scleropages jardinii).
- Added Pink Tailed Chalceus (Chalceus macrolepidotus).
- Added Cigar Shark (Leptobarbus hoevenii).
- Added Red Bellied Piranha (Pygocentrus nattereri).
- Added Dalmatian Molly.
- Added Rubbernose/Bulldog Pleco.
- Added Metriaclima estherae.
- Added Pseudotropheus flavus.
- Added Zebra Spiny Eel.
- Fixed common name for Tire Track Eel.
- Reduced minimum tank size for Midas to 48x18 inch.
- Reduced minimum tank size for Blue Gourami. It should now be ok in a 36g bowfront tank.
- Removed driftwood requirement for Chocolate Zebra Pleco L270.
- All Neocaridina species have been marked as interbreedable to each other.
- When a species too large for a given tank is selected, size is also displayed.
- Bioload for Firemouth has been increased.
- Bioload for Texas Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Red Devil Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Severum has been increased. Size has also been increased to 12 inches. Minimum tank size has been increased to 48x18.
- Bioload for Convict Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Jack Dempsey has been increased.
- Bioload for Salvini Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Oscar has been increased.
- Bioload for Blood Parrot has been increased.
- Bioload for Chao Phraya Giant Catfish has been increased.
- Bioload for Red Tailed Catfish has been increased.
- All bettas are marked as potential MTS eaters.
- Re-marked Pseudotropheus Estherae as an alias to Maylandia estherae.
- Minimum tank size of Fire Eel has been increased to 72x18.
- Increased upper cap for total bioload from 1000% to 5000%.
- Fixed a bug: Equal temperature ranges were being displayed for all species when temperature incompatibility was detected. Now correct (and independent) temperature ranges for each species are displayed.
- Fixed a bug: For very small aquariums (less than 2.5g), some stocking levels weren't reporting correct levels.
- Added Eheim 2262 filter.
- Added Azoo Oxygen sponge series filters.
- Added 240g and 300g tanks (both 8ft).
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 60.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 187.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 506.

Requester - could not find scientific name for Xingu Pike - please send it to me.

Once again, I am way behind on adding new species. Please be patient with me. 

To access the site, please clink on AqAdvisor link.


----------



## mrdemin

Glad to know your head is still in the project


----------



## yhbae

mrdemin said:


> Glad to know your head is still in the project


I don't think this project is mature enough yet. I really would like to see the end of this project.


----------



## FrogHerder

Wicked awesome site. Am in the middle of some tank changes, and will definitely use the site for stocking. Thank you.

Offhand, do you know if UV sterilizers raise the filtration in a tank, or is it just more 'sanitary'?


----------



## khulifish

awsome program, cheers


----------



## yhbae

FrogHerder said:


> Wicked awesome site. Am in the middle of some tank changes, and will definitely use the site for stocking. Thank you.
> 
> Offhand, do you know if UV sterilizers raise the filtration in a tank, or is it just more 'sanitary'?


Welcome. 

I honestly don't know much about UV sterilizers - never really had to use them. I somehow doubt it will add to the filtration capacity though.


----------



## yhbae

khulifish said:


> awsome program, cheers


Thanks!


----------



## iamntbatman

Wow. This tool is ludicrously good. Of course, asking if specific stocking questions on a forum is something that I don't think could ever be replicated by software, but this is absolutely the best stocking tool I've ever come across. Good work!

Are you planning on keeping the filter list exclusive to only current models, or will there eventually be support for older models?

I realize it would probably be a ton of work, but you could also maybe add a custom filter option for filters not listed. Perhaps use a database to calculate the filtration capacity of a filter depending on type (HOB, canister, etc.) and flow rate?


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> Wow. This tool is ludicrously good. Of course, asking if specific stocking questions on a forum is something that I don't think could ever be replicated by software, but this is absolutely the best stocking tool I've ever come across. Good work!


Thanks. :-D



> Are you planning on keeping the filter list exclusive to only current models, or will there eventually be support for older models?


My ultimate goal is to add every filter known to man kind. So if you know any that are missing, please let me know!



> I realize it would probably be a ton of work, but you could also maybe add a custom filter option for filters not listed. Perhaps use a database to calculate the filtration capacity of a filter depending on type (HOB, canister, etc.) and flow rate?


For now, I recommend people to use "User Defined" setting and use 65% of the recommended filtration capacity (in gallons or litres) quoted by the manufacturer. I couldn't get it to work with flowrate because different manufacturer uses different philosophy behind their filter designs - some likes slower rate, some likes faster rates. I'm sure you are aware but if you compare Eheim vs Filstar canisters, you will know what I mean... 

I also have request for a sump support with their own designs. Once this is done, I may have better ideas on what needs to be done on this front.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 07 build:

- Added White Cichlid (Vieja argentea).
- Added Vieja fenestrata.
- Added Tailbar Cichlid (Vieja hartwegi).
- Added Black Belt Cichlid (Vieja maculicauda).
- Added Redhead Cichlid (Vieja synspila).
- Added West African Bichir (Polypterus retropinnis).
- Added Polypterus mokelembembe.
- Added Polypterus teugelsi.
- Added Saddled Bichir (Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri).
- Added Congo Bichir (Polypterus endlicheri congicus).
- Added Guinean Bichir (Polypterus ansorgii).
- Added Ropefish as an alias to Reedfish.
- Added Leopoldi Stingray (Potamotrygon leopoldi).
- Added Flower Stingray (Potamotrygon schroederi).
- Added Motoro Stingray (Potamotrygon motoro).
- Added Common Stringray (Potamotrygon laticeps) - requester please confirm if this is the right species for a "common" ray.
- Added Thinbar Datnoid.
- Added Florida Gar.
- Added Shortnose Gar.
- Added Longnose Gar.
- Added Aligator Gar.
- Added Cuban Gar.
- Added Tropical Gar.
- Added Lima Shovelnose Catfish.
- Added Cherry Red Cichlid as an alias to Maylandia estherae.
- Added Half Banded/Half Barred/Zig Zag Spiny Eel.
- Added Tiger Shovelnose Catfish.
- Added Domino Syno/Synodontis notatus/Synodontis notata.
- Added Redbreast Sunfish (Lepomis auritus).
- Added Green Sunfish (Lepomis cyanellus).
- Added Pumpkinseed (Lepomis gibbosus).
- Added Warmouth (Lepomis gulosus).
- Added Orangespotted Sunfish (Lepomis humilis).
- Added Bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus).
- Added Redear Sunfish (Lepomis microlophus).
- Added Spotfin Goby Cichlid (Tanganicodus irsacae).
- Added Tandanus Catfish.
- Added Polkadotted/Angelicus/Marble Loach (Botia kubotai).
- Added Copper Harlequin as an alias to Swift Rasbora.
- Added Maingano Mbuna (Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos).
- Added Redline Shark/Redline Barb as alias to Denisoni Barb.
- Added Glowlight Danio (Danio choprai).
- Added Blind Cave Tetra (Astyanax jordani).
- Added Peacock Bass Monoculus.
- Added Peacock Bass Orinocensis.
- Added Peacock Bass Temensis.
- Added Peacock Bass Temensis.
- Added Peacock Bass Ocellaris.
- Added Pike Cichlid (Crenicichla sp. Xingu).
- Increased bioload of Hypselecara temporalis.
- Updated Blue Gourami to be more friendly with smaller species. Minimum tank footprint has been adjusted to 30x12.
- Reduced size of Silver Dollar to 6 inches. Also minimum tank size has been reduced to 48x12.
- Renamed scientific name of Silver Dollar to Metynnis argenteus.
- Added a note to female betta - "can still become aggressive even if she doesn't show aggression right away. Not recommended to be mixed with peaceful community species.". Male betta already shows warning if more than 1 are selected.
- Aggression for Severum has been reduced. It should be more peaceful towards less aggressive species.
- Aggression for Blue Acara has been reduced. It should be more peaceful towards less aggressive species.
- Added some notes to Black Knife Ghost Fish.
- Added some notes to Clown Loach.
- Updated scientific name of Cobalt Blue Zebra to Metriaclima callainos.
- Updated bioload for Cobalt Blue Zabra. Also updated water requirements.
- Reduced bioload for Tropheus Duboisi slightly. Minimum number has been raised to 12.
- Reduced size of Tropheus Moorii to 5 inches. Also reduced bioload slightly. Minimum number has been raised to 12.
- Added Lifeguard Aquatics Bed Filter series filters.
- Added 45g tank.
- Fixed a bug: If you select a filter in Gallon mode and flip to Litre mode then do other operations, filtration capacities were incorectly displayed. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: Exception list handling code contained a bug that caused AqAdvisor.com to report potential interbreeding possibilities when drwarf puffer & shrimps are selected. Fixed!
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 190.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 61.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 528.

I am still way behind going through the wishlist for the application. Still, please let me know if you have more suggestions - those are always welcome! 

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor link.


----------



## iamntbatman

Well, in particular, the older 04 (and 03) models of the Fluval canister filters aren't listed. I'm not sure if the differences between these and the 05 models that you do have on the list are enough to actually change the numbers that the software uses, though.

Some other filters I own that aren't listed are the Eheim Liberty series of HOB filters (100, 150 and 200 designated as models 2040, 2041 and 2042 respectively). I also own a Skilter power filter (they make both a 250 and 400 model). The Skilter filters are designed to be used as both a power filter and/or protein skimmer but you can simply remove the skimmer part and use it as a FW power filter. I'm not sure how many people are using these filters in this capacity as they're mainly marketed as a saltwater product, but I sure like my Skilter.


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> Well, in particular, the older 04 (and 03) models of the Fluval canister filters aren't listed. I'm not sure if the differences between these and the 05 models that you do have on the list are enough to actually change the numbers that the software uses, though.
> 
> Some other filters I own that aren't listed are the Eheim Liberty series of HOB filters (100, 150 and 200 designated as models 2040, 2041 and 2042 respectively). I also own a Skilter power filter (they make both a 250 and 400 model). The Skilter filters are designed to be used as both a power filter and/or protein skimmer but you can simply remove the skimmer part and use it as a FW power filter. I'm not sure how many people are using these filters in this capacity as they're mainly marketed as a saltwater product, but I sure like my Skilter.


Do you have the model numbers of those older Fluval filters? May be I can google them.

As for the others, I'll add them to the wishlist.

Thanks!


----------



## iamntbatman

The Fluval filters are as follows: 03 series: 103, 203, 303 and 403. The 04's are just 104, 204, 304 and 404.

Here are the manuals which have stuff like flow rates, media capacity, recommended tank sizes, etc.:

04 series: http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval04.pdf

03 series: Fluval Canister Filter Manual - Table of Contents


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> The Fluval filters are as follows: 03 series: 103, 203, 303 and 403. The 04's are just 104, 204, 304 and 404.
> 
> Here are the manuals which have stuff like flow rates, media capacity, recommended tank sizes, etc.:
> 
> 04 series: http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval04.pdf
> 
> 03 series: Fluval Canister Filter Manual - Table of Contents


Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 10 build:

- Added Black Bullhead Catfish.
- Added Brown Bullhead Catfish.
- Added Yellow Bullhead Catfish.
- Added Channel Catfish.
- Added White/Pacific Sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus).
- Added Shovelnose Sturgeon (Scaphirhynchus platorynchus).
- Added Largemouth/Bigmouth/Black/Florida Bass.
- Added Smallmouth Bass.
- Added Aequidens diadema.
- Added Aequidens metae.
- Added Aequidens sp. Jennaro Herrera.
- Added Aequidens sp. Atabapo.
- Added Andinoacara stalsbergi.
- Added Andinoacara sp. Gold Saum.
- Added Andinoacara pulcher.
- Added Whiteseam Fighter (Betta albimarginata).
- Added African Leaf Fish/Spotted Climbing Perch/Leopard Gourami (Ctenopoma acutirostre).
- Added South American Leaf Fish/Amazon Leaf Fish (Monocirrhus polyacanthus).
- Added Bucktoothed Tetra (Exodon paradoxus).
- Added Hujeta Gar/Freshwater Barracuda/Slant Nose Gar (Ctenolucius hujeta).
- Added Leopardfish/Dusky Millions Fish (Phalloceros caudimaculatus).
- Added Striped Glass Catfish/False Glass Catfish (Kryptopterus macrocephalus).
- Added Angelicus Botia as an alias to Angelicus Loach.
- Added Yellow Perch.
- Fixed common name for Alligator Gar. Increased size to 5 feet. Also increased aggression.
- Added note to Tropheus Duboisi that they require controlled aggression when stocking.
- Added note to Tropheus Moorii that they require controlled aggression when stocking.
- Added notes to Hillstream Loach about waterflow and oxygen requirements.
- Red Tailed Black Sharks and Rainbow Sharks are marked as incompatible due to aggression to each other.
- Set max number of Red Tailed Black Sharks to 1.
- Set max number of Rainbow Sharks to 1.
- Aggression for both sharks towards other species have been reduced.
- Reduced size of Tropical Gar to 24 inches.
- Fixed a bug: Both pH and Hardness ranges for each species weren't correctly shown when conflicts are found. This has been fixed.
- Updated pH requirements for Lake Tang species - pH starts at 7.6.
- Updated pH requirements for Lake Victoria species - pH starts at 7.6.
- Updated pH requirements for Lake Malawi species - pH starts at 7.6.
- Added a warning if Lake Malawi species are mixed with other species, including mbuna species.
- Added Jebo 810/819 filters.
- Added Penn Plax Cascase series power filters.
- Added Fluval xx3 series canister filters.
- Added Fluval xx4 series canister filters.
- Added Eheim Liberty filters.
- Added Skilter 250/400 filters.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 213.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 599.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the app.


----------



## iamntbatman

And a day later all of the stuff I suggested is already there. Man, you're on the ball with this thing!


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> And a day later all of the stuff I suggested is already there. Man, you're on the ball with this thing!


Your requests were well timed.


----------



## Jill0

I really enjoy the site / tool you have made available!!! I use it often


----------



## yhbae

Jill0 said:


> I really enjoy the site / tool you have made available!!! I use it often


Nice to hear that.


----------



## Kelso

I showed your site to my friend. He immediately bookmarked it. =)


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> I showed your site to my friend. He immediately bookmarked it. =)


Great! Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 14 build:

- Added Threadfin RainbowFish
- Added Teacup Stingray as an alias to Motoro Stingray.
- Added Wolf Fish (Hoplias malabaricus).
- Added Sturgeon Catfish (Platystomatichthys sturio).
- Added European/European Wels Catfish (Silurus glanis).
- Added Frogmouth Catfish (Chaca chaca).
- Added Widebar/Siamese Tiger Datnoid (Datnioides pulcher).
- Added Finescale Tigerfish (Datnioides microlepis).
- Added Siamese Tigerfish (Datnioides polota).
- Added New Guinea Tigerfish (Datnioides campbelli).
- Added Featherfin Rainbowfish as an alias to Threadfin RainbowFish (Iriatherina werneri).
- Added Tigrinus Catfish/Dourada Zebra (Brachyplatystoma tigrinum).
- Added Loricaria cataphracta L062.
- Added Loricaria lentiginosa.
- Added Loricaria lundbergi.
- Added Loricaria parnahybae.
- Added Loricaria prolixa.
- Added Loricaria pumila.
- Added Marbled Whiptail (Loricaria simillima).
- Added Loricaria spinulifera.
- Added Loricaria sp. Rio Atabapo.
- Added Ruby/Black Ruby Barb (Puntius nigrofasciatus).
- Added Ornate/Flase Rosy/Bentos Tetra (Hyphessobrycon bentosi).
- Increased bioload for Clown Loach. Also increased minimum number to 5.
- Mouth size of Emerald/Cholocate Cichlid has been reduced to 2 inches.
- All hatchets, African Butterfly Fish and Bettas are marked as jumpers - appropriate notes will be displayed.
- Bioload for Chocolate Cichlid has been lowered.
- Temperature requirement for Puntius semifasciolatus has been expanded/raised slightly.
- Size of Yoyo Loach has been increased to 6 inches. Also added a note that it can reach up to 10 inches on rare occasions.
- Skunk Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Size of Odessa Barb has been reduced to 2 inches. Tank requirement has also been reduced to 24x12.
- Changed the message when stocking level exceeds 160% to something a bit more prominent.
- Black Pacu has been adjusted to 30 inches.
- Red Bellied Pacu has been adjusted to 30 inches.
- Minimum number for Black and Red Bellied Pacu have been brought down to 1 but added a note saying they still prefer to be in groups when they are juveniles.
- Bioloads for Black and Red Bellied Pacu have been increased.
- Adjusted pH for Oscar to 6.4 - 7.5.
- Adjusted pH for Jewel Cichlid to 6.4 - 7.5.
- Adjusted pH for Common Pleco to 6 - 7.5.
- Increased water change requirement for Common Pleco.
- Increased bioload of Jewel Cichlid slightly.
- New feature: Now it is possible to combine species that will shoal together. As a starter, Zebra Danio and similar (or same) species have been combined. It will no longer produce warnings if combined number exceeds minimum number.
- Stripped Loach and other aliases of this species have been combined for minimum shoaling species calculation.
- Same modifications have been made for Banana Loach, madagascar Rainbowfish, Mosquito Rasbora, Polkadotted Loach, Marbled hatchet, Bronze Cory, Dainty Cory, Dwarf Cory, Green Chromide, Gardneri Killfish, Hatchet, Black Skirt Tetra, Flame Tetra, Rosy Tetra, Threadfin RainbowFish, American Flagfish, Striped Glass Catfish, Red Zebra, Dwarf Rainbowfish, Dojo Loach, Holden Pencilfish, Black Kuhli, Pitbull Pleco, Leopardfish, Ballon Molly, Molly, Pristella Tetra, Bumble Bee Cichlid, Denisoni Barb, Checkered Barb, Synodontis Eupterus, Domini Syno and Swift Rasbora.
- Removed the possibility of Molly and Platy cross breeding.
- African Leaf Fish has been marked more peaceful.
- African Dwarf Frogs and African Clawed Frogs are marked incompatible due to ACFs being chytrid carriers.
- Added notes for African Dwarf Frog.
- Added notes for African Claw Frog.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 601.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

Now that the application can handle minimum shoaling number for similar (but not necessarily the same scientific names) species, please forward any similar species that will actually shoal together. There are probably quite a few different corydoras species that will shoal in this manner.


----------



## Kelso

From what I own myself, I have seen peppered and panda cories school together quite nicely.

And thanks!


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> From what I own myself, I have seen peppered and panda cories school together quite nicely.
> 
> And thanks!


I'll make that link. If someone else objects, we can re-think.

Thanks.


----------



## Ulyaoth

This thing tells me I can put more in my tank than I would have thought possible, and more than people were telling me would be good, and I even shortchanged the size of my tank, can I really go by this? I had 1 betta, 4 zebra danios, and 6 panda cories(even the peppered cories which I was told would be too big it said would be alright) and it was a little over 100% stocking but filtration it said should be good.


----------



## yhbae

Ulyaoth said:


> This thing tells me I can put more in my tank than I would have thought possible, and more than people were telling me would be good, and I even shortchanged the size of my tank, can I really go by this? I had 1 betta, 4 zebra danios, and 6 panda cories(even the peppered cories which I was told would be too big it said would be alright) and it was a little over 100% stocking but filtration it said should be good.


What is the size of your tank?


----------



## Ulyaoth

It's a 16 gallon bowfront. Dimensions are 20x13x18h


----------



## yhbae

Ulyaoth said:


> It's a 16 gallon bowfront. Dimensions are 20x13x18h


Let me get back to you on this. Too late today...


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 17 build:

- Added Red Empress (Protomelas Taeniolatus).
- Marked Neon and Cardinal Tetras as common shoalers.
- Marked Black Kuhli and regular Kuhli as common shoalers.
- Marked South American Puffer as a shoaling species with minimum number of 3.
- Added a note (mostly tips) for South American Puffer.
- Increase the size of Synodontis eupterus to 8.7 inches and changed scientific name to Synodontis euptera. Removed from African Drift Lake compatible group and minimum number has been set to 1. pH has been adjusted to 5.6 - 7.5.
- Peppered Cory and Panda Cory are marked as common schoolers.
- Added more notes for African Dwarf Frog.
- Added more notes for African Calw Frog.
- Increased bioload for African Dwarf Frog.
- Increased bioload for African Claw Frog.
- African Claw Frog has been marked to recommend species only tank.
- Updated Polkadotted Loach to Polka Dot Loach.
- Added Pakistani Loach as an alias for Botia almorhae.
- Updated scientific name of Tiger Loach to Syncrossus hymenophysa.
- Updated scientific name of Skunk Botia to Yasuhikotakia morleti.
- Updated scientific name of Longfin Zebra Danio to Danio rerio.
- Updated common name of Melanotaenia fluviatilis to ray River Rainbowfish.
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish as an alias to Turquoise Rainbowfish.
- Updated scientific name of Eastern Rainbowfish to Melanotaenia splendida.
- Added Tetra Whisper 3i filter.
- Added Jungle Junior/Senior Dirt Magnet series filters.
- Added Zoomed 501 Turtle Filter.
- Added Tom Aquatics Rapids Mini Canister C-80.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 219.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 628.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

Requestor: I could not find Lustar Hydro Sponge H0 specification on the net. Please let me know if you can find a site that either sells or lists this filter.


----------



## yhbae

Ulyaoth said:


> It's a 16 gallon bowfront. Dimensions are 20x13x18h


I think that dimension is a bit off. 13 inch is probably where the depth is at max. For the sake of calculation, try 18x12x18 dimensions. Still your species (betta, Danio and Pandas) seem ok for that tank but at near full capacity.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 21 build:

- Added Freshwater Shark (Wallago attu).
- Added Wallago leeri.
- Added Arapaima gigas.
- Added Wolf Cichlid (Parachromis dovii).
- Added Dwarf Chain Loach as an alias to Dwarf Loach.
- Added Queen/Bengal/Geto Loach (Botia dario).
- Added Forktail Rainbowfish (Pseudomugil Furcatus).
- Added Honey Blue Eye (Pseudomugil mellis).
- Added Delicate Blue Eye (Pseudomugil tenellus).
- Added Spotted Blue Eye (Pseudomugil gertrudae).
- Added Blue Back Blue Eye (Pseudomugil cyanodorsalis).
- Added Albino Tiger Barb as an alias to Tiger Barb.
- Added Abei Puffer (Monotrete Abei).
- Added Red Tailed Redeye Puffer (Carinotetraodon irrubesco).
- Added Brown Puffer (Monotrete Turgidus).
- Added Arrowhead Puffer (Monotrete suvattii).
- Added Mbu Puffer (Tetraodon mbu).
- Added Congo Puffer (Tetraodon miurus).
- Added Ceylon Puffer (Tetraodon fluviatilis).
- Added Pungas Catfish (Pangasius pangasius).
- Added Pangasius nasutus.
- Added Pangasius micronemus.
- Added Pangasius larnaudii.
- Added Piraiba (Brachyplatystoma filamentosum).
- Added (Brachyplatystoma rousseauxii).
- Added Cairns Rainbowfish (Cairnsichthys rhombosomoides).
- Added Allens Rainbowfish (Chilatherina alleni).
- Added Axelrods Rainbowfish (Chilatherina axelrodi).
- Added Blehers Rainbowfish (Chilatherina bleheri).
- Added Bulolo Rainbowfish (Chilatherina bulolo).
- Added Highlands Rainbowfish (Chilatherina campsi).
- Added Silver Rainbowfish (Chilatherina crassispinosa).
- Added Barred Rainbowfish (Chilatherina fasciata).
- Added Lorentzs Rainbowfish (Chilatherina lorentzii).
- Added Chilatherina pricei.
- Added Sentani Rainbowfish (Chilatherina sentaniensis).
- Added Tami River Rainbowfish (Glossolepis pseudoincisus).
- Added Grime Rainbowfish (Glossolepis dorityi).
- Added Salmon-Red Rainbowfish (Glossolepis incisus).
- Added Sepik Rainbowfish (Glossolepis kabia).
- Aggression of Clown Knife against other species have been reduced.
- Mouth size of Clown Knife has been reduced to 5 inches.
- Added a note to all eels that they may escape, lids are recommended.
- Bioload for Iridescent Shark has been increased.
- Elephantnose and other electrical fishes have been marked as more friendly towards smaller species. They are also marked incompatible with each other.
- Added Eheim Pickup range of filters.
- Added Cascade 600 filter.
- Added Boyu EF series filters.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 230.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 671.

There's still quite a bit of species to add on my wishlist. If your species haven't shown up yet, please be patient!

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.


----------



## Zeetrain

Nice job. Very good site.


----------



## Kelso

Once again, thanks!


----------



## yhbae

Thanks guys.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 24 build:

- Added Dario Dario as an alias to Scarlet Badis.
- Added Flyspeck Hardyhead (Craterocephalus stercusmuscarum).
- Added Bahia Red (Geophagus sp. Bahia Red).
- Added Tiger Muskie (Esox masquinongy x lucius).
- Added Sabretooth Tetra/Payara (Hydrolycus scomberoides).
- Added Red Tail Barracuda (Acestrorhynchus falcatus).
- Added Long-Tailed River/Antennae Stingray (Plesiotrygon iwamae).
- Added Apistogramma atahualpa.
- Added Apistogramma baenschi.
- Added Apistogramma bitaeniata.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Black-Chin.
- Added Apistogramma borellii.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Broad-banded.
- Added Apistogramma elizabethae.
- Added Apistogramma cf. eunotus Orange-tail.
- Added Apistogramma hongsloi.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Mamor.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Maulbr.
- Added Apistogramma panduro.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Parrot.
- Added Apistogramma cf. resticulosa Mamor.
- Added Apistogramma rupununi.
- Added Apistogramma trifasciata.
- Added Apistogramma uaupesi.
- Added Apistogramma viejita.
- Updated the size of Leopard Bushfish to 6 inches.
- Size of Neon Tetra has been reduced slightly to 1.5 inches.
- Mouth size of Angels and Altum angels have been reduced to 1.5 inches.
- Size of Harlequin Rasbora has been bumped up slgihtly to 1.6 inches.
- Ceylon Puffer has been marked as brackish.
- Updated minimum tank size for African Butterfly Fish to 24x12.
- Updated size of Denisonii to 5.5 inches. Minimum tank size has been set to 36x12.
- Minimum tank height requirement for Spotted Climbing Perch has been significantly reduced.
- Bioload for Angelfish has been increased slightly.
- Bioload for Altum Angel has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank sizes for large species have been updated.
- Size of Geophagus brasiliensis has been increased to 11 inches.
- Size of Apistogramma agassizii has been increased to 3.5 inches. Also max pH has been reduced to 7.
- Size of Cockatoo Apisto has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Macmaster Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Panda Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Steindachner Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 4 inches.
- Added Lustar Hydro Sponge H0 filter (on the last build to be more accurate).
- Hagen AquaClear filters have been also listed as just "AquaClear filters". Many people didn't realize that they were under "Hagen" brand name.
- Added Marineland Duetto series filters.
- Added Eheim 2080/2180 Professional 3 series filters.
- Added some more large tanks.
- Bug fixed: Sometimes, the app was mis-reporting a warning related to similar shoaling species. This has been fixed.
- *New feature*: Now *juvenile sized species are supported*! This feature was a huge pain in the <insert your favorite part here> to implement - there might still be some bugs related to this and overall bioload calculation on these sub-adult sizes, hence may require further fine tuning. Please let me know if it looks right. A bonus - once you enter your species in juvenile sizes, you can flip back and forth between juvenile mode and adult mode. When you flip, the application will automatically re-calculate stocking %, filtration capacity %, and water change % so that you know what you are dealing with once they are grown up. I did not change the warnings so those will continue to assume all species are grown up. Try it out!
- New feature: Now the app allows users to flip between two window sizes. One is ideal for laptop users and the other is ideal for those who use monitors with higher resolutions.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 66.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 245.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 698.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 01 31 build:

- Added Red Terror/Festas Cichlid (Cichlasoma festae).
- Added Gulper Catfish (Asterophysus batrachus).
- Added Debauwi Catfish (Pareutropius buffei).
- Added Leggetts Rainbowfish (Glossolepis leggetti).
- Added Spotted Rainbowfish (Glossolepis maculosus).
- Added Mamberamo Rainbowfish (Glossolepis multisquamata).
- Added Ramu Rainbowfish (Glossolepis ramuensis).
- Added Lake Wanam Rainbowfish (Glossolepis wanamensis).
- Added Colombian Tetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus).
- Added Leggetts Rainbowfish (Glossolepis leggetti).
- Added Mamberamo Rainbowfish (Glossolepis multisquamata).
- Added Ramu Rainbowfish (Glossolepis ramuensis).
- Added Spotted Rainbowfish (Glossolepis maculosus).
- Added New Guinea Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia affinis).
- Added Ajamaru Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia ajamaruensis).
- Added Angfa Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia angfa).
- Added Arfak Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia arfakensis).
- Added Western Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia australis).
- Added Batanta Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia batanta).
- Size of Jack Dempsey (and equivalents) have been increased to 10 inches.
- Added warning message when CAE and Discus are mixed.
- Changed in how filtration capacity input is defined. Now it displays the manufacturer quoted filtration capacity but internally, the application uses more conservative number. This was done because I received many question on why his/her filter number was much lower than what was written on the box.
- Updated temperature range of Oto to 20-28.
- Added additional warnings to all bettas that baby ramshorn and pond snails will likely to become food.
- African Leaf Fish has been marked as Lake Tang compatible species.
- Upside Down Catfish has been marked as both Mbuna and Lake Tang compatible species.
- Fixed an algorithm error when exception warnings are displayed.
- Aggression defence for Upside Down Catfish has been increased.
- Added another decimal place for tank dimension to 2.
- Help added for Juvenile mode.
- Added Tom Aquatics Rapids Power Filter PF80 filter.
- Added Jebo 480 FC filter.
- Added some more tank dimensions.
- New feature: Printer friendly mode has been added. When you click on this link, all selected equipments, species and % numbers will be displayed neatly so that you can either print, or copy/paste into your forum messages. You can also flip back to "Edit mode" using the provided link on the printer friendly screen. Use this when you want to ask further in your favorite forums.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 248.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 714.

Requester: Please let me know the scientific names of Dario Dario and Scarlet Badis. According to all the web sites I have checked so far, those two are supposed to be the same. Thanks.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## LMychajluk

Great work! I'm new to fish-keeping, and really appreciate the resource! As a DB guy, I can also appreciate the design and details that must've gone into the back end.

A question, though - how is compatibility calculated? I'm trying to figure out why a Red Tail Black Shark is not compatible with some species of Tetra, but not others (i.e., Flame Tetras vs. Lamp/Red Eye Tetras)? Also, the site says the shark will 'become to big' to exist with some snails, but I can't find any mention of the RTBS eating or bothering snails?

Oh, and a couple of UI suggestions (if it's not asking too much):
1) Put the quantity boxes to the side of the Add/Remove buttons, instead of above the buttons, so it looks something like this:
Add [ 5] >>>
<<< Remove [ 5]

2) Clicking Add should default to adding/removing one of the selected fish (maybe have a default value of '1' in the Qty boxes?).

3) Align the tops of the left and right list boxes.

Minor stuff, but it may make it a bit more intuitive to new users.

Thanks again!


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Great work! I'm new to fish-keeping, and really appreciate the resource! As a DB guy, I can also appreciate the design and details that must've gone into the back end.


Thanks. :-D



> A question, though - how is compatibility calculated? I'm trying to figure out why a Red Tail Black Shark is not compatible with some species of Tetra, but not others (i.e., Flame Tetras vs. Lamp/Red Eye Tetras)?


Internally, each species get some aggression attributes and if the differences between the two exceed certain threshold, a warning will be displayed between them. I've defined different types of aggressions including with different species and ability to defend so that I can describe just about every type of aggression behaviors. In this case, that means not all Tetras were assigned with exact same sets of aggression attributes. Having said that, I don't always nail these attributes the first time I enter them, so sometimes I have to rely on users reporting feedback on them and I can further update them to correctly reflect the reality.

Do you have a specific combo in mind?



> Also, the site says the shark will 'become to big' to exist with some snails, but I can't find any mention of the RTBS eating or bothering snails?


This is one example where AqAdvisor still shows some rough edges. Since size compatibility is derived from their physical sizes during the first round of check, snails usually get caught into this. But I can also avoid displaying warning messages by using exception rules relatively easily. Perhaps I should make by default all snails are safe against all species except the ones I have pointed out so far (some loach species).



> Oh, and a couple of UI suggestions (if it's not asking too much):
> 1) Put the quantity boxes to the side of the Add/Remove buttons, instead of above the buttons, so it looks something like this:
> Add [ 5] >>>
> <<< Remove [ 5]


Can't visualize it without trying it out first... lol. Let me think about that...



> 2) Clicking Add should default to adding/removing one of the selected fish (maybe have a default value of '1' in the Qty boxes?).


Yeah this I thought about it too... Does make sense.



> 3) Align the tops of the left and right list boxes.


LOL that bothers me as well - just didn't get a chance to get to it. I'll add this to the wishlist too... 



> Minor stuff, but it may make it a bit more intuitive to new users.


Agreed.



> Thanks again!


Welcome!


----------



## iamntbatman

In addition to the loaches, puffers will eat snails. I also know of more than a few cichlid species that will eat them, as well (not sure about Africans, but CA cichlids generally eat snails). Though, I have heard of people keeping CA cichlids with snails with no problems, so it probably depends on the fish to a large degree. It sounds like that "maybe, maybe not" situation could work with the program, though.


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> In addition to the loaches, puffers will eat snails. I also know of more than a few cichlid species that will eat them, as well (not sure about Africans, but CA cichlids generally eat snails). Though, I have heard of people keeping CA cichlids with snails with no problems, so it probably depends on the fish to a large degree. It sounds like that "maybe, maybe not" situation could work with the program, though.


Yes, currently some loaches and puffers are marked as snail eaters and will produce specific warning messages. Someone also reported that betta managed to wipe out a population of MTS, pond snails and ramshorns so those combo will display warnings too. But other than that, you will get general size related warnings which really doesn't make sense between fishes (of course with exceptions) and snails in general so I should do something about that.

Not sure how I would display a message for "may be or may be not" case. You mean just be safe and display "maybe" for most of them?


----------



## iamntbatman

Well, I can't really speak for every species I guess. My JD and convict both love to eat snails though. The JD generally ignored MTS but ate other types of snails, while the convict will even eat the MTS.


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> Well, I can't really speak for every species I guess. My JD and convict both love to eat snails though. The JD generally ignored MTS but ate other types of snails, while the convict will even eat the MTS.


I guess that's a starting point at least...


----------



## LMychajluk

yhbae said:


> Thanks. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Internally, each species get some aggression attributes and if the differences between the two exceed certain threshold, a warning will be displayed between them. I've defined different types of aggressions including with different species and ability to defend so that I can describe just about every type of aggression behaviors. In this case, that means not all Tetras were assigned with exact same sets of aggression attributes. Having said that, I don't always nail these attributes the first time I enter them, so sometimes I have to rely on users reporting feedback on them and I can further update them to correctly reflect the reality.
> 
> Do you have a specific combo in mind?
> 
> ...


Ok, here's another example - I'm looking for tetras that may get along with a Red Tail Black Shark, so I add Flame Tetras, Cardinal Tetras, and Red Eye Tetras to the calculator. The RTS is 'too agressive' to get along with the Flame and Cardinal Tetras, but not the Red Eye Tetras?

Not knocking you or your app... just a newbie fish keeper trying to understand the why's about some of these combos.

Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Ok, here's another example - I'm looking for tetras that may get along with a Red Tail Black Shark, so I add Flame Tetras, Cardinal Tetras, and Red Eye Tetras to the calculator. The RTS is 'too agressive' to get along with the Flame and Cardinal Tetras, but not the Red Eye Tetras?
> 
> Not knocking you or your app... just a newbie fish keeper trying to understand the why's about some of these combos.
> 
> Thanks.


No problem - I appreciate when people bring up potential issues with the app. This is the easiest way for me to fix issues. I am really open to suggestions and willing to address problems.

I see lots of conflicting reports on RTBS. Some are successfully keeping them with relatively peaceful species, while I also hear horror stories around them - killing off all tetras, guppies, betta, etc. Some are saying they should not be mixed with any other species! On the other hand, I had reports that some were able to successfully raise them for years with peaceful species... 

May be I should bump up the aggression for RTBS so that it will display warnings against all small tetras and other similar species...

Does anyone have any opinion on this?


----------



## LMychajluk

You stated earlier that there are 'aggression attibutes' assigned to the species, and that warnings are brought up if the values between two species are outside of a certain range. So, can you tell me why the values for the Red Eyed Tetra are outside the range while other tetras aren't? Basically, I'm trying to figure out what's so special about the Red Eyed Tetra (compared to other tetras) that a RTS would not be aggressive towards it. Should it be?

Edit - It seems that this isn't based solely on size, as adding Zebra Danios into the mix (which are about the same size as some of the Tetras) doesn't seem to set off any 'red flags' with the RTS.

Edit 2 - Another example is that some types of Tetras will show as 'fin nippers' if there are Guppies or a Beta in the mix, but others don't. Is this just a habit of certain types of tetras?


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> You stated earlier that there are 'aggression attibutes' assigned to the species, and that warnings are brought up if the values between two species are outside of a certain range. So, can you tell me why the values for the Red Eyed Tetra are outside the range while the others aren't? Basically, I'm trying to figure out what's so special about the Red Eyed Tetra (compared to other tetras) that a RTS would not be aggressive towards it. Should it be?


Ah ok... Red Eye is not any different from other peaceful tetras. In other words, I would normally NOT recommend it with RTS although I'm sure some may have managed to keep them successfully. Consider this a bug in AqAdvisor which need to be fixed. I went through the DB, and there's few more which fit in this category you discovered. I will need to treat them all equal. ;-)


----------



## iamntbatman

There are differences between various tetra species when it comes to nipping tendencies. For example, things like cardinal tetras are generally very peaceful while Buenos Aires tetras are little pointy-toothed monsters.


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> There are differences between various tetra species when it comes to nipping tendencies. For example, things like cardinal tetras are generally very peaceful while Buenos Aires tetras are little pointy-toothed monsters.


I have a few that's marked as fin nippers:

- Black Phantom
- Black Skirt
- Black Widow
- Buenos Aires
- Red Eye
- Serpae

The other tetras are currently not marked as fin nippers.


----------



## LMychajluk

Out of curiosity, do you apply your attributes (i.e., 'fin nipper') in the DB to a table that key's off the scientific name? Or is each fish treated uniquely by common name? I'm wondering if the possibility exists that there may be a difference in attributes between, say, a Flame Tetra and a Buenos Aries Tetra, which are both actually the same species.


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Out of curiosity, do you apply your attributes (i.e., 'fin nipper') in the DB to a table that key's off the scientific name? Or is each fish treated uniquely by common name? I'm wondering if the possibility exists that there may be a difference in attributes between, say, a Flame Tetra and a Buenos Aries Tetra, which are both actually the same species.


It's actually neither. :-D

I have a unique ID for each species and both common names and scientific names are just attributes of this unique ID. I also implemented a concept of an alias so that I can point to another unique ID instead of re-defining all fields if they are indeed the same species. Even for aliases, I can override any attributes.

Actually, I have an entry for Flame Tetra and Von Rio and Fire Tetras are aliases to Flame. So if I modify attributes for Flame, both Von Rio and Fire will inherit those changes.


----------



## iamntbatman

LMychajluk said:


> Out of curiosity, do you apply your attributes (i.e., 'fin nipper') in the DB to a table that key's off the scientific name? Or is each fish treated uniquely by common name? I'm wondering if the possibility exists that there may be a difference in attributes between, say, a Flame Tetra and a Buenos Aries Tetra, which are both actually the same species.


I always thought "Flame Tetra" referred to Hyphessobrycon flammeus while Buenos Aires tetras are Hyphessobrycon anisitsi.


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> I always thought "Flame Tetra" referred to Hyphessobrycon flammeus while Buenos Aires tetras are Hyphessobrycon anisitsi.


Correct - those two are not setup as aliases in AqAdvisor.


----------



## LMychajluk

Whoops, I think I meant Von Rio as an alias for the Flame Tetra, not Buenos Aires.

Here's another item for the wish list:

When clicking the button "Display only suitable species...", can additional factors be taken into account? Many times I'll add a fish to the tank only to be notified after the fact that the fish I added will outgrow my tank, is too agressive to co-exist with XYZ, or that the pH or hardness requirements won't match with the existing fish. Ideally, there'd be 'checkboxes' for each category along with a 'filter' button, so you can exclude by category. For instance, a list such as this:

X - Exclude species too agreesive for my aquarium
X - Exclude species w/ pH requirements outside my current range
X - Exclude species that may outgrow my tank
Etc....


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Here's another item for the wish list:
> 
> When clicking the button "Display only suitable species...", can additional factors be taken into account? Many times I'll add a fish to the tank only to be notified after the fact that the fish I added will outgrow my tank, is too agressive to co-exist with XYZ, or that the pH or hardness requirements won't match with the existing fish. Ideally, there'd be 'checkboxes' for each category along with a 'filter' button, so you can exclude by category. For instance, a list such as this:
> 
> X - Exclude species too agreesive for my aquarium
> X - Exclude species w/ pH requirements outside my current range
> X - Exclude species that may outgrow my tank
> Etc....


Good idea - I'll add this to the wishlist too...


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 07 build:

- Added Panda Garra (Garra flavatra).
- Added Common Whiptail Catfish (Rineloricaria eigenmanni).
- Added Dwarf Rasbora (Boraras maculatus).
- Added Melon Barb (Puntius fasciatus).
- Added Midnight Catfish/Zamora Woodcat (Auchenipterichthys coracoideus).
- Added Royal Farlowella Catfish (Sturisoma panamense).
- Added Zebra Oto (Otocinclus cocama).
- Added Metriaclima sp. Msobo.
- Added Redtail Splitfin (Xenotoca eiseni).
- Added Butterfly Splitfin (Ameca splendens).
- Added Tequila Splitfin (Zoogoneticus tequila).
- Added Nerite Snail.
- Added African Pike (Hepsetus odoe).
- Added Featherfin Cichlid (Cyathopharynx furcifer).
- Added Dwarf Green Pike Cichlid (Crenicichla compressiceps).
- Added Rhomb Barb (Puntius rhomboocellatus).
- Added Dwarf Orange Crayfish (Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. Orange).
- Added Blue Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia caerulea).
- Added Waigeo Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia catherinae).
- Added Corona Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia corona).
- Added Crimsonspotted Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia duboulayi).
- Added Lake Eacham Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia eachamensis).
- Added Exquisite Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia exquisita).
- Size of Blue Acara has been increased to 8 inches.
- Adjusted aggression defense levels for small species to be more consistent with each other, especially amongst tetras.
- Updated scientific name of Scarlet Badis as Dario Dario. Also, Dario Dario entry as a common name has been removed. Dario is now known as dwarf variation of Badis species but since "Scarlet Badis" is a popular name used for what's now known as a Dario species, this name has been retained.
- Added Juwel filter variation - Jumbo/Bioflow Super + Pump 400 for Rekord 800 tanks.
- Added UNIMAX canister filters.
- Added Marineland HOT Magnum Pro series filters.
- Fixed a bug: User Defined value for filter is being reset to 0. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: "Clear fish selection" link was affecting tank sizes. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: Flipping units after selecting species didn't work properly. This has been fixed. (Last release was very buggy! I'm glad I am my own boss!)
- Changed the layout - now it is more friendly for lower resolution displays such as those found on netbooks. It will not go wider than 1024 pixels.
- Now when you select a species '1' is auto-populated in the Quantity box.
- Changed one of the message - instead of "too big" now it will say "may become food". Some species can still consume other species without becoming "too big".

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 255.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 737.

Requester: Pseudomugil Signifer was already on the AqAdvisor's DB.
Requester: Please provide a profile page on the web on the species "Feti Fetus". Could not find any reference to this species.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## LMychajluk

Just saw the update. I see you've been making some cosmetic changes. Looks good!

You don't specifically mention in the readme about any tweaks to the filtration calculation, but my tank with a Fluval 305 went from ~140% capacity to 452%?


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Just saw the update. I see you've been making some cosmetic changes. Looks good!
> 
> You don't specifically mention in the readme about any tweaks to the filtration calculation, but my tank with a Fluval 305 went from ~140% capacity to 452%?


That should not happen. May be I introduced another bug... Ouch.

Can you please link your setup here?

Thanks.


----------



## LMychajluk

Now that I'm actually pasting this, you may want to check into what the longest URL various browsers and your web server are able to handle...

AqAdvisor - Pentagon


----------



## yhbae

Fixed!


----------



## LMychajluk

:yourock:


----------



## Kelso

Macrognathus aculeatus, please?


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Macrognathus aculeatus, please?


Sure thing.


----------



## LMychajluk

How about adding the Fluval Edge aquarium? I've been thinking of getting one for my counter, and don't really know what it would equate to in terms of one of the existing 6gal tanks or filters.


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> How about adding the Fluval Edge aquarium? I've been thinking of getting one for my counter, and don't really know what it would equate to in terms of one of the existing 6gal tanks or filters.


Is this one of those pre-packaged system with all compotents built-in like Eclipse series?


----------



## LMychajluk

Yes, here's the link to the catalog page w/ the dimensions of the tank:
Aquatic products

However, I can't seem to find any details on the filter it uses.


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Yes, here's the link to the catalog page w/ the dimensions of the tank:
> Aquatic products
> 
> However, I can't seem to find any details on the filter it uses.


Let me look into that. Thanks!


----------



## LMychajluk

BTW, is the "Recommended Hardness Range" for kH or gH?


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> BTW, is the "Recommended Hardness Range" for kH or gH?


It is GH. KH is really more to do with wter buffering capacity. ;-)


----------



## LMychajluk

Thanks... I asked because I notices that at LiveAquaria.com they provide a *kH* range in thier fish profiles, and wasn't sure which it was in your calculator.


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Thanks... I asked because I notices that at LiveAquaria.com they provide a *kH* range in thier fish profiles, and wasn't sure which it was in your calculator.


May be they meant GH - this one is more important for fishes.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 14 build:

- Added Betta macrostoma. Let me know if I got this right - HUGE conflicting info between profile sites on this species!
- Added Cuban Cichlid (Nandopsis tetracanthus).
- Added Blue Emperor Tetra (Inpaichthys kerri).
- Added Gold Tetra (Hemigrammus rodwayi).
- Added Green Fire Tetra (Aphyocharax rathbuni).
- Added Flagtail Prochilodus (Semaprochilodus insignis).
- Added Spotted Headstander (Chilodus punctatus).
- Added Telmatochromis brichardi.
- Added Hypancistrus contradens.
- Added Butterfly/Flounder Pleco (Dekeyseria brachyura L168).
- Added Bandit Cory (Corydoras metae).
- Added Microrasbora kubotai.
- Added Red Dwarf Rasbora (Microrasbora rubescens).
- Added Danio erythromicron.
- Added Nana Rasbora (Microdevario nana).
- Added Indonesian Tiger Fish as an alias to Finescale Tigerfish (Datnioides microlepis).
- Added American Tiger Fish (Datnioides quadrifasciatus).
- Added Lesser Spiny Eel (Macrognathus aculeatus).
- Added African Arowana (Heterotis niloticus).
- Added Garnet Tetra (Hemigrammus pulcher).
- Added Cutteri Cichlid (Archocentrus sp. Cutteri).
- Added Tiger Oscar as alias to Oscar.
- Added Spotted Rubberlip Pleco (Chaetostoma milesi L187a).
- Added African Pipefish (Enneacampus ansorgii).
- Aggression for Dwarf Puffer has been increased slightly.
- Aggression defense for African Dwarf Frog has been reduced slightly.
- Starlight Bristlenose Pleco has been changed to non-brackish.
- Added an L number to Starlight Bristlenose Pleco. (L183)
- Bristlenose Pleco and variations are marked as compatible with Tropheus D and M.
- Bristlenose Pleco and variations are marked as compatible with Lake Tang species.
- Bioloads for all Arowana species have been increased significantly.
- Water change factors for all Arowana species have been increased significantly.
- Size of Silver Arowana has been increased to 35 inches.
- Size of Asian Arowana has been reduced to 28 inches.
- Size of Australian Pearl Arowana has been reduced to 24 inches.
- Minimum size of all Arowana species have been adjusted appropriately.
- Synodontis catfishes have been marked compatible with mbuna species.
- Synodontis catfishes have been marked compatible with Malawi species.
- Gold Nugget Plecos have been marked compatible with African lake species.
- Added Elite Stingray 15 filter.
- Added Fluval EDGE aquarium tank dimension.
- Will no longer try to calculate stocking % if your tank size is smaller than 1.5g. AqAdvisor looses its stocking % calculation accuracy for really smaller tanks. If anyone needs this, I can address this in the future.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 256.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 70.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 763.

Requester: I thought I was missing one of the small Eclipse tank dimensions but I don't think that is the case. If still missing, please get back to me.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

This is where I am at right now 
Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is *168%*.
Recommended water change schedule: *24%* per week.
*Your aquarium stocking level is 86%*

This is what I will be at once I get a couple of more fish that I want
Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is *133%*.
Recommended water change schedule: *31%* per week.
*Your aquarium stocking level is 102%*

*I think that 2% over wont be a problem do you?*


----------



## yhbae

xrayjeeper83 said:


> This is where I am at right now
> Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is *168%*.
> Recommended water change schedule: *24%* per week.
> *Your aquarium stocking level is 86%*
> 
> This is what I will be at once I get a couple of more fish that I want
> Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is *133%*.
> Recommended water change schedule: *31%* per week.
> *Your aquarium stocking level is 102%*
> 
> *I think that 2% over wont be a problem do you?*


It shouldn't. I'd go ahead. ;-)


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 21 build:

- Added Galaxy Rasbora as an alias to Celestial Pearl Danio (name has recently been changed officially).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish (Heterandria formosa).
- Added Hypostomus plecostomus.
- Added Yellow Convict (Cryptoheros nanoluteus).
- Added Rosy Red Minnow (Pimephales promelas).
- Added Murray River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia fluviatilis).
- Added Sorong Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia fredericki).
- Added Goldie River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia goldiei).
- Added Slender Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia gracilis).
- Added Lake Tebera Rainbowfish (M. herbertaxelrodi).
- Added Irian Jaya Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia irianjaya).
- Added Butterfly Goodeid as an alias to Butterfly Splitfin.
- Reduced bioload for African Dwarf Frog.
- Increased bioload for African Clawed Frog slightly.
- Bioload for Tinfoil Barb has been increased.
- Male betta and guppy combined will produce a warning that if both are male, it could be problematic. Although not always the case, enough cases have been reported that it should be raised as a concern.
- Mouth size for all knife fishes have been increased - they are bitey predators, likes to eat smaller fishes.
- AqAdvisor will no longer display water change % when no filters are selected. This is due to some confusion that some users will think this is the WC % they must do when they don't use any filters, which obvously is not the case.
- Added Sunsun series canister filters.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 550/750/1050 filters.

- Bug fixed: After entering quantity of species and press <ENTER> (instead of "Add" button), it will replace existing quantity instead of adding them if the same species exist already in the selected list. This has been fixed.

- New feature: "Advanced Search" has been implemented. Only one field has been added to test out this idea. More search fields will be added in the future.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 264.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 777.

Requestor: I couldn't find enough information about toadfish (the non-marine kind) to add into AqAdvisor. If you can provide some references, please let me know.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## LMychajluk

Can I request Clown Killi - Pseudepiplatys annulatus?
Here's one profile - Clown Killifish - Pseudepiplatys annulatus

Thanks!


----------



## Kelso

Lee, I see you at least are taking an interest in what I suggested! haha, thanks yhbae for more new stuff! I really do appreciate it, thanks a lot!


----------



## christina l k

i like your site . i also appreciate the warnings and suggested numbers of fish in groups(like the cories)i had trouble finding platy and angelfish but ill try agian
thanks for the work you put int that.


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Can I request Clown Killi - Pseudepiplatys annulatus?
> Here's one profile - Clown Killifish - Pseudepiplatys annulatus
> 
> Thanks!


No problem.


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Lee, I see you at least are taking an interest in what I suggested! haha, thanks yhbae for more new stuff! I really do appreciate it, thanks a lot!


Welcome.


----------



## yhbae

christina l k said:


> i like your site . i also appreciate the warnings and suggested numbers of fish in groups(like the cories)i had trouble finding platy and angelfish but ill try agian
> thanks for the work you put int that.


Try using the search function. Try words like "platy" or "angel" and you will find your species quickly. No need to go through all the species by scanning through them manually.


----------



## LMychajluk

Kelso said:


> Lee, I see you at least are taking an interest in what I suggested! haha, thanks yhbae for more new stuff! I really do appreciate it, thanks a lot!


Yep! Been reading up on Killis and Rams as an option for when my tank has settled down and can be considered a little more 'established'. Also thinking of a second tank...I love playing with yhbea's calculator and exploring the possibilities! Right now I'm using the new Size Search to see if I can set up a Dwarf-only 27-gallon hex (incl. the Clown Killis).

BTW, yhbea, the size search seems to work pretty well. Will we see searches/filters for temperature and pH ranges in the near future?


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Yep! Been reading up on Killis and Rams as an option for when my tank has settled down and can be considered a little more 'established'. Also thinking of a second tank...I love playing with yhbea's calculator and exploring the possibilities! Right now I'm using the new Size Search to see if I can set up a Dwarf-only 27-gallon hex (incl. the Clown Killis).
> 
> BTW, yhbea, the size search seems to work pretty well. Will we see searches/filters for temperature and pH ranges in the near future?


Yes, you will see them. Right now, I am implementing one for temperature. Not sure if I can complete pH for this week's release but I think I can do the temperature one by then.


----------



## Kelso

I don't know if this is feasible, but an origin search would be very much appreciated...like say i would want only brazilian, new zealand, or chinese fish...and that way it would narrow my search down. Just an idea.


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> I don't know if this is feasible, but an origin search would be very much appreciated...like say i would want only brazilian, new zealand, or chinese fish...and that way it would narrow my search down. Just an idea.


Currently, I have each species based on continent so I don't have that level of granularity (yet). I guess in time, I can do what you are talking about here. Or even map them to Google Maps... lol.


----------



## iamntbatman

Thanks again for your continued work on this! It's proving itself to be an extremely useful tool (just to give you an idea - I've seen new members on the forum post links to it and I doubt they've found it through this thread, so word must be getting out!).


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> Thanks again for your continued work on this! It's proving itself to be an extremely useful tool (just to give you an idea - I've seen new members on the forum post links to it and I doubt they've found it through this thread, so word must be getting out!).


That's cool - thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 02 28 build:

- Added Prehistoric Monster Fish (Thalassophryne amazonica).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Male" at 0.6 inches. This species has been split into male/female due to their significant size discrepancies.
- Added Finger Fish/Mono Argentus (Monodactylus argenteus).
- Added Japen Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia japenensis).
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia kamaka).
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia lacustris).
- Added Maylands Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maylandi).
- Added Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus).
- Added Banded Leporinus (Leporinus fasciatus).
- Added Freshwater Sole (Brachirus selheimi).
- Added False Upside Down Catfish/Common Syno/Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita).
- Added Corydoras C079/Corydoras C082/Corydoras C083 (Corydoras loxozonus).
- Size of Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Female" has been adjusted down to 1.2 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Jaguar Cichlid has been adjusted to 25 - 28C.
- Size of Jaguar Cichlid has been increased to 14 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Bluegill Sunfish has been adjusted to 25 - 33C.
- Temperature requirement for Mayan Cichlid has been adjusted to 20 - 30C.
- Temperature requirement for German Blue Ram has been adjusted to 26 - 30C.
- Freshwater sole, previously defined as an alias to Freshwater Flounder has been replaced by Brachirus selheimi.

- Added Eheim Biofilter series filters.
- Added Aqua Nova canister filters.

- Fixed a layout bug in the copy/paste friendly mode.
- Fixed a bug: if you clear your species selection, it was also clearning filter selections. This has been fixed.

- Cleaned up scientific names on how capital/lower case letters are used.
- Generated image now handles "cm" and "L" units. Decimal places have also been trimmed.
- Advanced search has been expanded to include search using temperature ranges. If you want to search using one temperature value, use the same value for both minimum and maximum temperature range. You can mix two different search criteria together, for example - "search for species between 2 and 3 inches *and* suitable between 25C and 26C". Works with both "C" and "F".
- Added another "Display in C." or "Display in F." link at the top of the page.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 272.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 795.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## Kelso

Anomolachromis thomasi/Anomalochromis thomasi please?

Not sure of spelling.


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Anomolachromis thomasi/Anomalochromis thomasi please?
> 
> Not sure of spelling.


Sure thing.


----------



## LMychajluk

Did any of the stocking algorithms change last week? I could've sworn my current stocking was showing at ~70% before the last update, and now, with no change to the contents, now I'm at 90%. A 'future state' plan for my tank that I have that, IIRC, was overstocked at 117% with sufficient filtration capacity is now 128% with 93% filtration capacity. I could be worng, since I was always tinkering with the stocking, but figured I'd ask...


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Did any of the stocking algorithms change last week? I could've sworn my current stocking was showing at ~70% before the last update, and now, with no change to the contents, now I'm at 90%. A 'future state' plan for my tank that I have that, IIRC, was overstocked at 117% with sufficient filtration capacity is now 128% with 93% filtration capacity. I could be worng, since I was always tinkering with the stocking, but figured I'd ask...


You can look through the last release note and see if your species have changed. I don't tend to change many bioload parameters, especially the common ones though...

General bioload calculation formula hasn't changed since about 6 months ago.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 07 build:

- Added Licorice Gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri).
- Added African Butterfly Cichlid (Anomalochromis thomasi).
- Added Asian Upside Down Catfish (Mystus leucophasis).
- Added Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus L001 L022.
- Added Misool Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia misoolensis).
- Added Mountain Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia monticola).
- Added Mubi Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia mubiensis).
- Added Black-Banded Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia nigrans).
- Added Ogilbys Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia ogilbyi).
- Added Nicaraguan Cichlid as an alias to Macaw Cichlid.
- Added Male and Female entries for Nicaraguan Cichlid due to their size discrepancies. If you know the sex, use these instead of the generic one.
- Added Banded Cichlid (Heros notatus).
- Added Redhead Severum (Heros sp. Rotkeil).
- Aggression for Honey Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Aggression for Pacific Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Aggression for Delicate Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Minimum tank size for Scarlet Badis has been increased to 16x8.
- Minimum tank size for Black Phantom Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Black Skirt Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Penguin Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Platinum Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Marble Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Bioloads for all Rainbowfishes have been adjusted slightly (mostly up).
- Removed a duplicated entry for Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish. If you have this species bookmarked, you may no longer see this in your setup. Please select it again.
- Further updated attributes for Banded Leporinus, including size.
- Aggression of Royal Pleco against other species have been reduced.
- Scientific name for Severum has been updated to Heros efascticious.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 810.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## iamntbatman

LMychajluk said:


> Did any of the stocking algorithms change last week? I could've sworn my current stocking was showing at ~70% before the last update, and now, with no change to the contents, now I'm at 90%.


Maybe your fish just grew


----------



## LMychajluk

:hmm:


----------



## yhbae

LOL.  Well, I can't think of a reason why it would report higher numbers but if you discover anything, let me know.

I do test the configuration against some pre-set tank setup before the release so if the algorithm got messed up, normally I would catch it.


----------



## Kelso

Acarichthys heckelii please! =D


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Acarichthys heckelii please! =D


Sure thing.


----------



## LMychajluk

Can you check your parameters on the Flame Tetra? I've been toying around, and many things I try seem to be 'too agressive' for them. I.e., the Red Tail Shark, Bolivian Rams, and Golden Killis will all be too agressive for the Flame Tetras, but not for the Zebra Danio? The Flame Tetras are larger than the Zebras, probably just as quick, and maybe even a little 'fiestier' (not as passive), so I would think they should be fine w/ anything that will do OK with the Danios. Also, if I substitute the similarly sized X-Ray Tetra, there's no problem, so I'm wondering what is it about the Flame Tetras that make them the subject for aggression?


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Can you check your parameters on the Flame Tetra? I've been toying around, and many things I try seem to be 'too agressive' for them. I.e., the Red Tail Shark, Bolivian Rams, and Golden Killis will all be too agressive for the Flame Tetras, but not for the Zebra Danio? The Flame Tetras are larger than the Zebras, probably just as quick, and maybe even a little 'fiestier' (not as passive), so I would think they should be fine w/ anything that will do OK with the Danios. Also, if I substitute the similarly sized X-Ray Tetra, there's no problem, so I'm wondering what is it about the Flame Tetras that make them the subject for aggression?


I believe I have the peaceful tetras marked as slightly less suitable tank mates with more aggressive species compare to Danios and X-rays must be in this group. Let me check it out.

Thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 14 build:

- Added Haplochromis sp. Ruby Green.
- Added Emerald Eye Rasbora (Rasbora dosriocellata macrophthalma).
- Added Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy(TBD).
- Added Uruguayan Eartheater (Gymnogeophagus australis).
- Added Stripefin Eartheater (Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus).
- Added Gymnogeophagus meridionalis.
- Added Rose Danio (Danio roseus).
- Added Popondetta Blue-eye (Pseudomugil connieae).
- Added Threadfin Acara (Acarichthys heckelii).
- Assigned Melanochromis johanni a common name Electric Blue Johanni.
- Minimum tank size for Blue Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Dwarf Rasbora has been decreased to 16x8.
- Added male/female ratio for Haplochromis sp. 44.
- Minimum tank size for Platinum Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Scientific names for all Monotrete species have been replaced by Tetraodon.
- Minimum tank size for Tire Track Eel has been reduced.
- Minimum tank size for Fire Eel has been reduced.
- Aggression for Pictus Catfish has been reduced.
- Bioload for Dwarf Molly has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload for Blue Back Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload for Spotted Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Bioloads for 2inch+ Tetras has been increased slightly.
- Added Cascade series filters as separate items. They are also found under PennPlax but many users couldn't locate them and requested for them as new filters.
- Added 220g tank dimension (72x24x30).

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 71.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 277.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 819.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!
Does anyone know the scientific name for Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy? This is apparently a dwarf varient of the common platy.


----------



## Amriel

Nuttawet said:


> What is the meaning of Your tank is 72% stocked? Is it mean that it's 72% full?


Yep! been using this site to stock my tanks


----------



## yhbae

Amriel said:


> Yep! been using this site to stock my tanks


Cool. 

You should think about more combinations using this tool and discuss further on this forum too.


----------



## Amriel

yhbae said:


> Cool.
> 
> You should think about more combinations using this tool and discuss further on this forum too.


That's what i've been doing this whole time! problem is i need more tanks! haha


----------



## yhbae

Amriel said:


> That's what i've been doing this whole time! problem is i need more tanks! haha


Who wouldn't? Been having that problem for years now... haha.


----------



## Amriel

yhbae said:


> Who wouldn't? Been having that problem for years now... haha.


haha we need MTS to strike!


----------



## LMychajluk

Amriel said:


> That's what i've been doing this whole time! problem is i need more tanks! haha


Yeah... playing with this tool has already caused me to buy a second tank.:evil:

I'm _still_ thinking about a 3rd tank because I want some fish that just don't seem to work in the 2 I already have!


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Yeah... playing with this tool has already caused me to buy a second tank.:evil:
> 
> I'm _still_ thinking about a 3rd tank because I want some fish that just don't seem to work in the 2 I already have!


Oh trust me, that's just the beginning... ;-)


----------



## iamntbatman

From what I understand it's the same species as the regular platy but is just a dwarf variant.

I know the tanks are marketed for saltwater use, but would it be possible to add things like Biocubes and Nano cubes?


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> From what I understand it's the same species as the regular platy but is just a dwarf variant.


I still can't find much info on this species. I am surprised that there aren't that much info on the net. I can see people discussing it quite a bit though but without much informational substances. Perhaps you are right...



> I know the tanks are marketed for saltwater use, but would it be possible to add things like Biocubes and Nano cubes?


Sure thing. I'll add them to my wishlist as well.


----------



## yhbae

Which Nano cubes are you interested in? I looked into it a bit and realized there are many manufacturers producing them!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 21 build:

- Added Needlenose Gar (Xenentodon cancila).
- Added Harlequin Shark (Labeo variegatus).
- Added Lake Mbuta Rainbowfish (Pelangia mbutaensis).
- Added Kiunga Blue Eye (Kiunga ballochi).
- Added Xenotilapia ochrogenys.
- Added Xenotilapia bathyphilus.
- Added Xenotilapia papilio.
- Oscar size has been increased to 14 inches.
- Oscar bioload factor has been increased slightly.
- Bioload for Kuhli has been increased slightly.
- Scientific name for Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy has been updated as Xiphophorus maculatus (same as the regular Platy).
- WC factor for Blue Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Threadfin Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Platinum Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Port Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Red Breasted Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Yellow Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Greenstreaked Eartheater has been increased.
- Scientific name for Jurupari Eartheater has been updated to Satanoperca jurupari.
- WC factor for Jurupari Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Red Hump Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Stripefin Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for The Pearl Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Uruguayan Eartheater has been increased.
- Size for Wels Catfish has been reduced to 63 inches.
- Size of Celestial Pearl Danio has been reduced to 1 inch.
- Updated temperature requirement for Ornate Rainbowfish.
- Updated pH requirement for Ornate Rainbowfish.
- Mouth size of Chinese Algae Eater has been reduced.

- Added Rena Filstar iV series filters.
- Added Hagen Marina Slim series filters.

- Bug fixed: when "cm" mode is used, stock % written on the image was incorrect. This has been fixed.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 284.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 826.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

A lot of internal code has been changed for this release which is invisible to end-users. This was done to improve the maintainability of the source code, especially when I need to add more new features in the future. I may have unintentionally broke some of the existing features. If anyone observes such defects, please report them in the forum.


----------



## iamntbatman

Yikes! I guess I should have specified. I think the most popular ones are Oceanic's Biocube, the Red Sea MAX tanks, and Current's Aquapods. Don't quote me on that as I'd never buy one of those expensive things for freshwater, haha. But I believe those are the more popular brands.


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> Yikes! I guess I should have specified. I think the most popular ones are Oceanic's Biocube, the Red Sea MAX tanks, and Current's Aquapods. Don't quote me on that as I'd never buy one of those expensive things for freshwater, haha. But I believe those are the more popular brands.


Thanks for the suggstions - its not a disaster even if we end up with not the most popular ones... :-D

I'll start with those first.


----------



## LMychajluk

Is it me, or did the recommended Temp, pH, etc... ranges disappear?


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> Is it me, or did the recommended Temp, pH, etc... ranges disappear?


Doh, looks like you found another bug... I have been doing a lot of code refactoring and introduced some bugs in the process. I'll get on it right away. Thanks for finding it!

EDIT: Fixed!


----------



## LMychajluk

N/P! Glad to be of 'help'!

BTW, got a feature request. Currently, if I want to see the water parameters for a particular fish, I add it to an empty tank. It would be nice to be able to see this easily - maybe as a 'bubble' when you hover the mouse over the name in the selection list?


----------



## yhbae

LMychajluk said:


> N/P! Glad to be of 'help'!
> 
> BTW, got a feature request. Currently, if I want to see the water parameters for a particular fish, I add it to an empty tank. It would be nice to be able to see this easily - maybe as a 'bubble' when you hover the mouse over the name in the selection list?


I'm not sure if bubble will be easy to implement but what you are essentially asking for, is a profile feature where by selecting a species, it will tell you about the species itself. This has been a popular request and it is currently in my wishlist. One of the reason why I had to re-factor the code is so that I can add features like this more easily.


----------



## Kelso

Wow you totally must have picked up on my brain waves! I was gonna let you know about the jurupari"s current scientific name, but you already took care of it!


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Wow you totally must have picked up on my brain waves! I was gonna let you know about the jurupari"s current scientific name, but you already took care of it!


Power of combining people's knowledge.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 03 28 build:

- Added Green Tiger Barb as an alias to Tiger Barb.
- Added Hystrix Stingray (Potamotrygon hystrix).
- Added Geophagus sp Red Head Tapajos.
- Added Blue Ram as an alias to German Blue Ram.
- Added Cyprichromis sp. Leptosoma Jumbo.
- Added Cameron Armoured Shrimp (Atyopsis gabonensis).
- Added Blue Pearl Shrimp (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue).
- Added Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos.
- Added Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius.
- Increased bioload for Red Terror.
- Silver Dollar and Discus have been marked as incompatible to each other.
- Increased bioload for Scatophagus argus.
- Temperature requirement for Cardinal Tetra has been raised to 24-30.
- Increased bioload for Kissing Gourami.
- Tea Cup Stringray has been detached from Motoro Stingray's alias. It is now set as a 14inch species. Its scientific name has been assigned to Potamotrygon scobina.
- Increased bioload for Clarias Catfish.
- Increased bioload for Green Chromide.
- Updated temperature requirement for Dwarf Gourami - minimum has been reduced to 23.
- Size of Ornate Birchr has been reduced to 24 inches. Minimum tank size requirement has also been reduced to 72x24.
- Increased bioload for Frontosa.
- Size of Polypterus Bichir Lapradei has been reduced to 25 inches. Minimum tank size requirement has also been reduced to 60x24.
- Aggression for Bleeding Heart Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Increased bioload for Mayan Cichlid.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Weeksi Bichir has been reduced to 72x24.
- Increased bioload for Trimac.
- Size of Cyprichromis Leptosoma has been reduced to 4.5 inches.
- Increased bioload for The Pearl Eartheater.
- Aggression for Red Phantom Tetra has been reduced slightly.
- Size of Giant Gourami has been increased to 30 inches. Bioload has been increased correspondingly as well.
- Increased bioload for Nimbochromis livingstonii.
- Increased bioload for Silver Prochilodus.
- German Blue Ram has been marked to produce "food" warning when smaller shrimps are present.
- Increased bioload for Chuco Cichlid.
- Bolivian Ram has been marked to produce "food" warning when smaller shrimps are present.
- Some other more aggressive small species will also produce similar warning messages against smaller shrimps.
- Increased bioload for Black Diamond Cichlid.
- Aggression for Honey Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Warning about possibilities of jump has been added to Red Tail Black Shark and Rainbow Shark.
- Increased size of Rummynose Tetra to 2 inches.
- Adjusted minimum height requirement for all species. Extreme cases like a 100g tank with 1 inch height will produce warnings.
- Aggression for Honey Gourami has been reduced.
- Betta splenden male and Gouramies together will show a warning.

- Added Penn Plax Cascade Canister filters - 700/1000/1200/1500.

- Added Oceanic Biocube series tanks.
- Added Red Sea Max series tanks.
- Added Current Aquapod series tanks.
- Added 24g D-D Nano Cube 24 tank.

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 79.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 288.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 836.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 04 build:

- Added Dimidiochromis compressicep.
- Added Dimidiochromis strigatus.
- Added Sunset Platy (Xiphophorus variatus).
- Added Cherry Spot Rasbora (Rasbora rubrodorsalis).
- Added Sunset Platy (Xiphophorus variatus).
- Added Flower/Wood shrimps as alias to Bamboo Shrimp.
- Added Marble Goby (Oxyeleotris marmorata).
- Added Twig Catfish (Farlowella vittata).
- Added Reticulated Stingray as an alias to Teacup Stingray.
- Added Riffle Shrimp (Australatya striolata).
- Bioload of Bahia Red has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Geophagus sp Orange Head Tapajos has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Redhead Severum has been reduced slightly.
- Spawning aggression for Apistogramma species have been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Zebra Tilapia has been increased slightly.
- Added Rhino/Alligator Pleco (Pterygoplichthys scrophus).
- Bioload of Cyrtocara moorii has been increased slightly.
- Spawning aggression for Angelfish & Altum Angels have been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Macaw Cichlid has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size for Needlenose Gar has been reduced to 48x18.
- Bioload of Lepomis megalotis has been increased slightly.
- Size of Yellow Lab has been increased to 4.5 inches.
- Size of P Acei has been increased to 5 inches.
- Bioload of Uaru Cichlid has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Satanoperca jurupari has been increased slightly.
- Male to female ratio has been assigned to Swordtales.
- Bioload of Nimbochromis venustus has been increased slightly.
- Separate male and female entries have been added to Swordtales due to their size discrepancies (hence different bioloads)
- Bioload of Yellow Perch has been reduced slightly.
- Size of Aulonocara jacobfreibergi has been increased to 7 inches.
- Bioload of Lepomis gibbosus has been increased slightly.
- Adjusted pH requirement for Garnet Tetra.
- Bioload of Clown Killifish has been reduced slightly.
- Reduced aggrssion of Blood Parrot.
- Bioload of Lampeye Killifish has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Bumblebee Goby has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Marble Hatchet has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Rummynose Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Rosy Red Minnow has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Blind Cave Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Penguin Tetra has been increased slightly.

- Added Sacem Marathon series filter.
- Added Jebo 178 filter.
- Added Aqua World series filters.

- Added 16g Aqueon bowfront tank dimension.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 296.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 81.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 850.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 11 build:

- Added Indonesian Snakehead (Channa Micropeltis).
- Added Orangespotted Snakehead (Channa aurantimaculata).
- Added Emperor Snakehead (Channa marulioides).
- Added Bullseye Snakehead (Channa marulius).
- Added Whiteseam Fighter (Betta albimarginata).
- Added One-Spot Betta (Betta unimaculata).
- Added Snakehead Fighter (Betta channoides).
- Added Pygmy Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia pygmaea).
- Added Red-Finned Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia rubripinnis).
- Added Fly River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia sexlineata).
- Added Chequered Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia splendida inornata).
- Added Olga Cory (Corydoras simulatus).
- Added Haplochromis nyererei.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas buettikoferi has been reduced.
- Aggression for Honduran Red Point has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Banded Archerfish has been increased slightly.
- Some of the warnings for Betta Imbelis has been removed.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Gourami has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Mouth size of Pictus Catfish has been increased to 2 inches.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Golden Oto has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Bioload of Bluegill Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus retropinnis has been reduced.
- Bioload of Electric Blue Hap has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus mokelembembe has been reduced.
- Bioload of Green Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus teugelsi has been reduced.
- Bioload of Pumpkinseed has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri has been reduced.
- Bioload of Red Empress has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus endlicheri congicus has been reduced.
- Bioload of Redear Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus ansorgii has been reduced.
- Bioload of Redeye Tilapia has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus senegalus senegalus has been reduced.
- Bioload of Warmouth has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus delhezi has been reduced.
- Bioload of Butterfly Peacock has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas palmas has been reduced.
- Bioload of Labeotropheus Fuelleborni has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas polli has been reduced.
- Bioload of Placidochromis electra has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus lapradei has been reduced.
- Minimum tank size requirment for Pristella Tetra has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for Oto has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for N. Brevis has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for Cardinal Tetra has been increased to 20x10 (10g).

- Added Rapids Mini Canister Filter.

- Added 20g x high (20x10x24) tank dimension.
- Added 30g x high (24x12x25) tank dimension.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 297.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 863.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 18 build:

- Added Ctenochromis horei.
- Added Achara Catfish/Marbled Pim (Leiarius marmoratus).
- Added False Julii Cory (Corydoras trilineatus).
- Added Mono Sebae (Monodactylus sebae).
- Added Telmatochromis dhonti.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Similis has been increased to 20x10.
- Marked all Otocinclus species as being compatible with Dwarf Puffer.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flag Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Reassigned Rubberlip pleco as an alias to Rubbernose Pleco.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Otocinclus cocama has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Von Rio Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Multifasciatus has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Head and Tail Light Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Harlequin Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flame Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Pencilfish has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Black Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Red Phantom Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Mosquito Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Golden Dwarf Barb has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Rasbora rubrodorsalis has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Swift Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Panda Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Emerald Eye Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Endler has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Pygmy Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Green Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Espei Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Ember Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Celestial Pearl Danio has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Nana Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Microrasbora kubotai has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Honey Blue Eye has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Danio erythromicron has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Livebearer has been increased to 20x10.

- Fixed a bug: When only 1 kind of species are selected, territorial space calculation was not being reported correctly, hence did not report a warning when too many of the same species were present by themselves. This has been fixed.

- Added Hydor Prime 10/30 filters.
- Added All Pond Solutions EF series filters.
- Added Hagen Fluval G3/G6 filters.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

I have been working hard on the salt water version of AqAdvisor. Initially, it will be somewhat simple and will only feature few species at a time. Hopefully with some help, saltwater species DB will grow as well. I am hoping that the early version will see its light starting next Sunday! I'd like to focus on few species at a time and get the accuracy nailed earlier on. I will continue to develop the freshwater version though - features like support for plants and sumps are still planned.


----------



## yhbae

Eek, looks like I confused myself on the wrong thread on the last post... lol.

Here's the post again. I will continue the release notes on this thread, not the other one.

What's new for 2010 04 18 build:

- Added Ctenochromis horei.
- Added Achara Catfish/Marbled Pim (Leiarius marmoratus).
- Added False Julii Cory (Corydoras trilineatus).
- Added Mono Sebae (Monodactylus sebae).
- Added Telmatochromis dhonti.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Similis has been increased to 20x10.
- Marked all Otocinclus species as being compatible with Dwarf Puffer.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flag Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Reassigned Rubberlip pleco as an alias to Rubbernose Pleco.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Otocinclus cocama has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Von Rio Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Multifasciatus has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Head and Tail Light Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Harlequin Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flame Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Pencilfish has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Black Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Red Phantom Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Mosquito Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Golden Dwarf Barb has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Rasbora rubrodorsalis has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Swift Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Panda Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Emerald Eye Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Endler has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Pygmy Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Green Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Espei Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Ember Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Celestial Pearl Danio has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Nana Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Microrasbora kubotai has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Honey Blue Eye has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Danio erythromicron has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Livebearer has been increased to 20x10.

- Fixed a bug: When only 1 kind of species are selected, territorial space calculation was not being reported correctly, hence did not report a warning when too many of the same species were present by themselves. This has been fixed.

- Added Hydor Prime 10/30 filters.
- Added All Pond Solutions EF series filters.
- Added Hagen Fluval G3/G6 filters.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

I have been working hard on the salt water version of AqAdvisor. Initially, it will be somewhat simple and will only feature few species at a time. Hopefully with some help, saltwater species DB will grow as well. I am hoping that the early version will see its light starting next Sunday! I'd like to focus on few species at a time and get the accuracy nailed earlier on. I will continue to develop the freshwater version though - features like support for plants and sumps are still planned.


----------



## mixtaplix

Invaluable calculator. Bookmarked.

oh, and now i know I can get a few more platies. Sweet.


----------



## spoot

Can you add the oceanic 30 gallon cube as a selection?
Also the Opaline Gourami... color variation of the blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yhbae

mixtaplix said:


> Invaluable calculator. Bookmarked.
> 
> oh, and now i know I can get a few more platies. Sweet.


Welcome.


----------



## yhbae

spoot said:


> Can you add the oceanic 30 gallon cube as a selection?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 04 25 build:

- Updated the minimum tank size requirement for swordtales to 20x10! I realize this is small given the size of the species, but with a reason. If you want to see the thread that talks about this topic, please PM me, I can provide the link.
- Silvertip Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Red Eye Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Penguin Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Tiger Barb, Green Tiger Barb and Albino Tiger Barbs have been marked as common shoalers.
- "Seriously overstocked" warning has been split into two levels and the lower level warning has been toned down.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

New feature: Saltwater version has been released in this release. Initially it will only features 14 species. Please look at the instructions on the application page for requesting new species and reporting incorrect results. Suggestions are also welcome! This release is highly experimental - significant efforts will be spent improving this version of the application.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 02 build:

- Added Pearl Danio (Danio albolineatus).
- Added Golden Dwarf Cichlid/Goldeneye Cichlid (Nannacara anomala).
- Added Purple Spotted Gudgeon (Morgurnda adspersa).
- Added Empire Gudgeon (Hypseleotris compressa).
- Added Australian Smelt (Retropinna semoni).
- Added Red Fin Caudopunk (Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus).
- Added Neon Blue Cichlid (Paracyprichromis nigripinnis).
- Added Hunch Backed Limia (Limia nigrofasciata).

- Updated the size of Puntius sachsii to 3.0 inches.
- Minimum tank size for Kribensis has been updated to 24x12.
- Different species of Gouramies have been marked as incompatible to each other.
- Mouth size of Frontosa has been increased capable of eating 4.5 inch species when fully grown up.
- Size of female swordtale has been adjusted back to 4 inches (same as the male).

- Added 30g Oceanic Cube tank dimension.

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 84.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 878.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 04 30), please check out the following thread.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 09 build:

- This release is really a special edition for Betta (Splenden)! They are a common species for fish keepers but with peculiar compatibility requirement so I want to make sure compatibility is accurately addressed. Basically it is an attempt to address compatibility of betta vs everything else (well, at least a shot at it, I'm sure it will need further adjustments). Please see the long message at the bottom of this post for the details and let me know if any of it sounds inaccurate! Apology in advance for the length of this post.
- Added Bearded/Checkerboard/Filigree Cory (Scleromystax barbatus).
- Added Lacerda Cory C015 (Scleromystax lacerdai C015).
- Added a note to male Betta that they can become stressful under presence of too many shoaling species around it in a small tank.
- Added Hi Fin Peppered Cory (Scleromystax macropterus).
- Added Scleromystax prionotos.
- Size of Dwarf Petricola has been adjusted down to 3.5 inches.
- Congo Tetra has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Tiger Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Aggression for Yoyo Loach has been increased.
- Dwarf Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Yoyo Loach has been marked as fin nipper.
- Bioload factors for larger cories have been increased slightly.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 879.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.

-----
"A note on betta compatibility. For the male betta (splenden only), I went through a great deal of trouble to identify compatible species in greater depth.
At a higher level, I have created the following groups:
- ""Corydoras""
- ""Large Snail""
- ""Small Peaceful Loach""
- ""Small Peaceful Shoaling""
(I may need to create more groups in the future)
I've marked Betta male as being incompatible (will recommend user to do further research) with EVERYTHING except these groups. ""Corydoras"" group is self explaning - it contains those species. ""Large Snail"" group contains all snails that are larger than 0.5 inches. Ramshorn is considered small and there are reports that Betta consumes them. ""Small Peaceful Loach"" group contains currently only one family of species - Kuhli Loach family. ""Small Peaceful Shoaling"" group currently contains the following species listed below. They are basically anything that shoals in the mid/upper level, peaceful, under 3 inches, and not fin nippers. If anything here shouldn't belong in this group, PLEASE LET ME KNOW (especially the fin nippers)."

Species listed under "Small Peaceful Shoaling" group:

- Allens Rainbowfish
- Australian Smelt
- Axelrods Rainbowfish
- Black Neon Tetra
- Blackline Rasbora
- Bleeding Heart Tetra
- Blind Cave Tetra
- Bloodfin Tetra
- Blue Back Blue Eye
- Blue Emperor Tetra
- Cairns Rainbowfish
- Cardinal Tetra
- Celebes Halfbeak
- Celebes Rainbowfish
- Celestial Pearl Danio
- Checkered Barb
- Cherry Barb
- Cherry Spot Rasbora
- Clown Killifish
- Danio erythromicron
- Delicate Blue Eye
- Diamond Tetra
- Dwarf Pencilfish
- Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Dwarf Rasbora
- Ember Tetra
- Emerald Eye Rasbora
- Emperor Tetra
- Espei Rasbora
- Five Banded Barb
- Flag Tetra
- Flame Tetra
- Fly River Rainbowfish
- Flyspeck Hardyhead
- Forktail Rainbowfish
- Furcata Rainbowfish
- Galaxy Rasbora
- Gardneri Killifish
- Garnet Tetra
- Glass Bloodfin Tetra
- Glowlight Danio
- Glowlight Tetra
- Gold Barb
- Gold Tetra
- Golden Barb
- Golden Dwarf Barb
- Golden Pencilfish
- Green Barb
- Green Fire Tetra
- Green Neon Tetra
- Harlequin Rasbora
- Hatchet
- Head and Tail Light Tetra
- Honey Blue Eye
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kiunga Blue Eye
- Lake Eacham Rainbowfish
- Lake Mbuta Rainbowfish
- Lampeye Killifish
- Lemon Tetra
- Marble Hatchet
- Melon Barb
- Microrasbora kubotai
- Misool Rainbowfish
- Mosquito Rasbora
- Nana Rasbora
- Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Neon Tetra
- Odessa Barb
- Ornate Rainbowfish
- Ornate Tetra
- Pacific Blue Eye
- Panda Tetra
- Pearl Danio
- Platinum Hatchet
- Pygmy Rainbowfish
- Red Dwarf Rasbora
- Red Phantom Tetra
- Redline Rasbora
- Redstripe Rasbora
- Redtail Rasbora
- Redtail Splitfin
- Rose Danio
- Rosy Red Minnow
- Rosy Tetra
- Ruby Barb
- Rummynose Rasbora
- Rummynose Tetra
- Sawbwa Barb
- Spotted Blue Eye
- Spotted Rainbowfish 
- Swift Rasbora
- Tami River Rainbowfish
- Threadfin RainbowFish
- Tiger Danio
- White Cloud Mountain Minnow
- Zebra Danio

Species currently listed under "Small Pleco" group: (any pleco under 5 inches)
- Albino Bristlenose Pleco
- Bristlenose Pleco
- Chocolate Zebra Pleco L270
- Clown Pleco
- Flash Pleco
- Goby Pleco
- Golden Bristlenose Pleco
- King Tiger Pleco
- Mega Clown Pleco L340
- Pitbull Pleco
- Rubberlip Pleco
- Rubbernose Pleco
- Spotted Rubberlip Pleco L187a
- Starlight Bristlenose Pleco L183
- Zebra Pleco

*In summary, it would be greately helpful if you could point out for me:*
- If you find species from the above list that are not safe with Betta splenden with long fins.
- Point out species that are not talked about in this post but safe with Betta splenden. I have not covered any non-shoaling species so I must have missed something there. So far, I have the following in the list: (African Dwarf Frog, Oto).

Thank you!


----------



## iamntbatman

Hmm. Is there a particular reason you've chosen to do "allowances" rather than incompatibilities for male bettas? I ask because there are a lot more fish that would work with a male betta. Plecos, for example. Dwarf cichlids, too, provided the tank isn't so small they're in one another's hair all the time.

As for the species listed, I wouldn't include any really tiny fish. I've heard of male bettas eating neon-sized fish.


----------



## yhbae

iamntbatman said:


> Hmm. Is there a particular reason you've chosen to do "allowances" rather than incompatibilities for male bettas? I ask because there are a lot more fish that would work with a male betta. Plecos, for example. Dwarf cichlids, too, provided the tank isn't so small they're in one another's hair all the time.


Yes, when I glanced through the list, I realized doing it through the list of exceptions will be just as painful if not more. Having close to 900 species on the list will do that to you... lol. ;-) 

My logic was to start off with a known quantity. i.e. start with a blank list and start adding species that will get along. At least this way I won't end up with a list that contains species that will not get along with betta. General rules really broke on betta compatibility, even with layers of filters applied on top.



> As for the species listed, I wouldn't include any really tiny fish. I've heard of male bettas eating neon-sized fish.


So far, betta owners have been telling me they are ok with small peaceful shoaling species.... lol. BUT in one case, they had betta in (I believe 20g tank) with like 20 neons/harlequins and bettas died continuously due to stress. Ouch.


----------



## iamntbatman

I've seen a few threads on this forum where people had male bettas eating neons.


----------



## yhbae

Sigh... Yet more exceptions on top of exceptions... 

Ok, I'll mark them as incompatible.

Thanks!


----------



## joe1992w

as not all filters are listed on the site you could maybe give the possibility for the user to simply type in the L/H of their filter to make it more accessable


----------



## Smita

Your site is Awesome!!!! I really needed this to help me figure out want I can and can not have in my 10 gallon tank ^_^..(I'm newbie ). Keep up the good work.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 17 build:

- Added Gold Laser Cory Cw010.
- Added Leopard Frog Pleco (Peckoltia sp. L134).
- Added Banded Gourami (Colisa fasciata).
- Added Betta smaragdina.
- Added Long-Finned African Tetra (Alestes longipinnis).
- Added Bluefin Notho Killifish (Nothobranchius rachovii Beira 98).
- Added Exochochromis anagenys.
- Added Opaline Gourami as an alias to Blue Gourami.
- Added Silver Flying Fox (Crossocheilus reticulatus).
- Gold Barb has been taken out from the "small peaceful shoaling" group.
- Platy has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Molly has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Swordtale has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Ameca splendens has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Added more notes to the male Betta splenden about unexpected potential aggression.
- Oscar has been marked as a jumper.
- All arowana species have been marked as jumpers.
- Scleromystax barbatus has been updated to be compatible with temperature up to 24.

- Added Atman (Amtop) AT-3388 1200L filter.

- Added 125L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 90L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 200L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 240L Fluval Roma tank dimension.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 893.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 88.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 305.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.


----------



## yhbae

joe1992w said:


> as not all filters are listed on the site you could maybe give the possibility for the user to simply type in the L/H of their filter to make it more accessable


You can specify the filtration capacity as per your manufacturer's claim if you choose "User Defined" option in the filter. Note that this is NOT L/H.

Which filter is missing?


----------



## yhbae

Smita said:


> Your site is Awesome!!!! I really needed this to help me figure out want I can and can not have in my 10 gallon tank ^_^..(I'm newbie ). Keep up the good work.


Thanks. ;-)


----------



## joe1992w

> Which filter is missing?


well i'm using a "Jad SP-603E" 
all my LFS's stock this brand majorly


----------



## yhbae

joe1992w said:


> well i'm using a "Jad SP-603E"
> all my LFS's stock this brand majorly


Ok, I'll look for it and add to AqAdvisor.


----------



## joe1992w

if it would help i could post the stats from the box if i still have it


----------



## yhbae

joe1992w said:


> if it would help i could post the stats from the box if i still have it


Yes that would be helpful - thanks.


----------



## joe1992w

okay here's 4 models that are listed on the box

Model Flow Lift
SP-601E 200l/h 0.7m
SP-602E 340l/h 0.6m
SP-603E 400l/h 0.6m
SP-604E 750l/h 1.0m



Hope that helps


----------



## yhbae

joe1992w said:


> okay here's 4 models that are listed on the box
> 
> Model Flow Lift
> SP-601E 200l/h 0.7m
> SP-602E 340l/h 0.6m
> SP-603E 400l/h 0.6m
> SP-604E 750l/h 1.0m
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


Cool, thanks.


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 05 23 build:

- Added Asher/Bumblebee/Tucano Cory (Corydoras tukano C064).
- Male Swordtales have been marked somewhat more aggressive than the female Swordtales.
- The warning "potentially reaching up to" now respects the unit selected (inch vs cm).
- Spell error for "False Rosy Tetra" has been corrected.
- Removed the warning that German Blue Ram and Bolivian Ram would interbreed.
- Dwarf Platy length has been updated to 1.5 inches. Bioload has also increased significantly due to their shape (fatter than the normal platy)
- Grammar error fixed for the warning - "male betta may attack a male guppy by mistake thinking she is another male betta".
- Temperature requirement for Corydoras metae has been updated to 22-26.

- Added Jad SP-series filters.
- Added Hagen Elite Hush series filters.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 896.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 312.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

Requester for AquaFX filters: Even their own website has no information on these filters. If you can find any info on them, please forward them to me.
Also, during the past few weeks, I am having some difficulty finding time to work on these projects. If some of your requests are not appearing immediately, my apology in advance. Thanks!


----------



## MrWynO14

Nice website....very nice


----------



## joe1992w

yhbae said:


> - Added Jad SP-series filters.


Good work!
Thanks alot, really really useful!


----------



## yhbae

Welcome!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 06 20 build:

- Added Comet Goldfish.
- Added Green Phantom Pleco L200 (Hemiancistrus subviridi).
- Added Mango Pleco (Baryancistrus sp. L047).
- Jump warning has been added to Giant Danio.
- Bold faced the phrase "do your own research" near the bottom of the page.
- Green Sunfish aggression has been increased slightly. Now it will show warning if mixed with small peaceful species as food.
- Black Kuhli is no longer marked as common shoaler with the common Kuhli species.

- Added Aqua FX series filters.
- Added Laguna Pressure-Flo 700 filter.
- Added JBJ Reaction 4-Stage canister filter.
- Added JBL CristalProfi e-series filters.
- Added 318 Zoo Med Turtle Filter.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 899.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 324.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

I've been seriously lacking time to work on this project so my apology if I did not add all requested items to the application. Please remind me again if I have missed anything. Thanks!


----------



## yhbae

What's new for 2010 09 13 build:

- Added Monster Wolf Fish (Hoplias aimara).
- Added Otto PF450G filter.
- Added Apistogramma macmasteri.
- Added some additional comments to Crayfish that they are good escape artists too.
- Added Jebo 828/829/835 filters.
- Added Sunburst Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Eheim 2226 filter.
- Upper temperarature range for Dwarf Petricola has been increased to 25C.
- pH range for Rasbora borapetensis has been updated to 5.5 - 7.5.
- Added Robertsons Cichlid (Amphilophus robertsoni).
- Added Turquoise Cichlid as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added False Firemouth as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Blue Sifter as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Aqueon ProFlex series filters.
- Scientific name for Celestial Pearl Danio has been changed to Danio margaritatus.
- Added Blue Botia (Yasuhikotakia modesta).
- Added Twinbar Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Highfin Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added White Cheeked Goby (Rhinogobius wui).
- Added Aristochromis christyi.
- Added Buccochromis rhoadesii.
- Added Buccochromis lepturus.
- Added Champsochromis caeruleus.
- Added Fossorochromis rostratus.
- Added Lichnochromis acuticeps.
- Added Geophagus altifrons.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 917.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 333.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## Kelso

Thank you! I have another species for you: Betta Rutilans


----------



## kaythenewbie

Thanks so much! This site is great and has been a lifesaver as I've been planning my aquarium.


----------



## yhbae

Kelso said:


> Thank you! I have another species for you: Betta Rutilans



Will do - thanks.


----------



## kaythenewbie

I have a question, Would adjusting your filter's flow rate affect the filtration capacity on a tank? Your awesome website says I have 108% filter capacity. What if I covered the intake with pantyhose to prevent fish from getting caught in it? (Like many of this forum recommend) Or add a sponge on the out-take? I know that would be impossible to calculate on the aquarium calculator, but any thoughts?


----------



## PrettyKitty187

hey that's pretty cool...it says I can put more fish in my tank...I thought it was full 

Very cool site man even though it is yelling at me in red text :-D


----------



## yhbae

kaythenewbie said:


> I have a question, Would adjusting your filter's flow rate affect the filtration capacity on a tank? Your awesome website says I have 108% filter capacity. What if I covered the intake with pantyhose to prevent fish from getting caught in it? (Like many of this forum recommend) Or add a sponge on the out-take? I know that would be impossible to calculate on the aquarium calculator, but any thoughts?


Usually reducing flow rate does decrease the overall filtration capacity of your filter. If you are using coarse sponge, although it reduces the flow rate, it also increases the total media surface area. As you said though, there's no easy way to measure this...


----------



## yhbae

PrettyKitty187 said:


> hey that's pretty cool...it says I can put more fish in my tank...I thought it was full
> 
> Very cool site man even though it is yelling at me in red text :-D


Hopefully those red texts are still relevent? ;-)


----------



## PrettyKitty187

they are  I was misinformed when I stocked originally so have a pretty bad mish-mash of fish going on lol


----------



## PrettyKitty187

just a quick question though...more of a clarification...

I have a generic rectangular 10 gal with two cherry barbs, an oto, and a black kuhli loach...and the site told me I was 68% stocked...so I put in for 4 cherry barbs and 4 kuhli loaches plus the oto and it says that it will be 98% stocked...so...seriously...I can add five more fish to this tank...with four already in it??? (because if I can my lonely little loach and cherry barbs will love it!)


----------



## yhbae

PrettyKitty187 said:


> just a quick question though...more of a clarification...
> 
> I have a generic rectangular 10 gal with two cherry barbs, an oto, and a black kuhli loach...and the site told me I was 68% stocked...so I put in for 4 cherry barbs and 4 kuhli loaches plus the oto and it says that it will be 98% stocked...so...seriously...I can add five more fish to this tank...with four already in it??? (because if I can my lonely little loach and cherry barbs will love it!)


What is the footprint of your tank?


----------



## PrettyKitty187

...foot...print? it's 12'' high 20'' long if that's what you mean...but I have a feeling it's not...:-?


----------



## yhbae

PrettyKitty187 said:


> ...foot...print? it's 12'' high 20'' long if that's what you mean...but I have a feeling it's not...:-?


Actually it sort of is. :-D

Footprint is the dimension you will see if you look at your aquarium from the top. Think of it as a foot for the aquarium. 

So that sounds like it is a common 10g tank.


----------



## eatmysox

Very good program thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrettyKitty187

yep...generic ten gal tank


----------



## yhbae

eatmysox said:


> Very good program thanks for sharing!


You're welcome. ;-)


----------



## yhbae

PrettyKitty187 said:


> yep...generic ten gal tank


At the end of the day it is up to you. More heavily stocked tanks are less stable and requires higher maintenance. Smaller tanks are also less stable as well.

I've seen people who stocked their 10g at around 150% level and accuse me that the app is wrong too since they have been doing this for years, so clearly that is possible too....


----------



## Kelso

One more species: Polycentrus schomburgkii


----------



## Kelso

Do you do this anymore?


----------



## ReefTrooper

Very nice website  planned my whole aquarium from here  It would be cool if u added plants to the site though. You could just put it in categories like thinly planted,moderately planted and densely planted and then accordingly adjust filtration and bio load of the aquarium. Just a suggestion ;-) also could you add the sun sun HBL series to the filters?.


----------



## David007c

*could you add Giant oto as well to the species section*

just in case if i ever buy that sucker fish thanks~ this tool helped me alot!!!


----------



## Romad

AQ Advisor is not a TFK application. However, you can leave feedback on their site if you'd like


----------



## ReefTrooper

Thanks Romad for informing us  but ive tried to post on their forum and they dont reply so i thought id try here.....


----------



## yodapoolman

Really enjoy the site! Request tho: Can you add the Fluval filter series?


----------

